# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Magia para ligar.

## Manel Vicenç

A mas de uno le he oido contar que empezaron a hacer magia para impresionar a las/os chicas/os. Bueno, a ver si alguien explica que juegos hace cuando se va de marcha, y la efectividad de los mismos. Se liga haciendo magia?

----------


## ignoto

Te acercas al bombonazo de chavala que está en el pub con una coca-cola en la mano (esto aún pasa ¿verdad? es que estoy un tanto anticuadillo) y le haces el Ding-Dong.
Si no te parte la cara, sacas tu carterita con "Las zorras y el ganso" y lo representas con detalles lo mas escabrosos posible.
Después de eso, o te lleva a rastras a una cama o te denuncia por acoso.

Ahora en serio:

La magia vale para ligar tanto como la poesía, el humos, la música o cualquier otra cosa que te permita expresarte.
No se liga mas haciendo magia (los años dan experiencia) que contando anécdotas graciosas (tengo menos gracia que la viuda de un sepulturero) o cantando en un karaoke (esto último me es físicamente imposible) así que... No ligo.
Nada de nada.
Y cuando parece que lo voy a conseguir, va mi mujer y se molesta.
Si cuando uno está gafado...

----------


## magomago

Alaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............pues yo para ligar tengo algun juego que tengo en secreto.Eso si a mi queridisima y amantisima novia por determinadas fechas suelo regalarle algun juego (Mio y solo mio ) con alguna tematica romantica.
Proximamente a ver si me decido a pasar mis notitas que tengo en la libreta a formato .doc....(soy vago ) y entonces os pondre alguno.Solo dire que el material que vende en tiendamagia  Pips A Popin - Gosh vale su precio en oro,aunque el juego que viene acompañando al material me parezca malo,el material es........delicioso... por 12,99 compraroslo.

----------


## Ella

yo juego que no se liga con ningun juego en especial, si no con la forma de presentarlo y el desparpajo del mago, asi como tambien su desenvoltura...todo vale con tal de "hacerlas reir"...le puedes incluso decir, mira, te meto esto aqui.. y ala!!, alli sigue!!, y ya has ligauuuuuu
besos

----------


## Manel Vicenç

> ...le puedes incluso decir, mira, te meto esto aqui.. y ala!!, alli sigue!!, y ya has ligauuuuuu
> besos


Así dicho, parece facil...

----------


## magomago

Me puedes explicar lo de.... te meto esto aqui por favor?,te refieres a pañuelitos en F.P. o no?

----------


## Felipe

Por supuesto que se refiere a eso. Ella es una chica seria y no sé por qué siempre le veis el doble sentido.

No sé por qué me siento identificado con lo que cuenta Ignoto. Serán los años...

Creo que la magia puede ayudar si la haces bien porque da pie para iniciar una conversación posterior (puede haber algún alma compasiva que si lo haces mal también se acerque).
Pero si eres tímido te va a dar igual, o ¿crees que ella va a estar todo el día mirando como haces magia y tú sin decir palabra?

Como dice Ignoto, para ligar cualquier arte vale y si va acompañada de un juego, mejor, pero no es condición necesaria y suficiente.

Pero que hablen los jóvenes que son los que más cerca tienen el tema ¿o es que ahora ya no se liga y se va al grano?

----------


## BeaLaMaga

Yo tampoco creo que se ligue más por hacer magia, pero si es una manera de acecarte a alguien y poder así conocerle.... y lo que surja, jeje.

----------


## kike

los artistas se supone q son los mas ligones xq cn su arte atraen a las feminas no? jejeje
a toda xika le gustan unas manos habilidosas...

Un fp pañuelo, qando te devuelva la camarera del cubata la moneda mordida, a alguien q pilles el raven y se kedan flipaos, si estas sentado cn colegas haces algo de cartas, y el hopping half...vas a una q ste potente y el d-lite a tope, jejejeje, y yo me construí un corazoncito de esponja q staba mu wapo para hacerlo aparecer en una rituna de esponjas , tipo ding dong...!! desgraciadamente nose dnd se kedo...  :Wink:  
el ding dong hexo cn soltura y gracia es muy efectivo, para juego despedida, y si cuela... jejeje

saludos! :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

Creo que es mejor el ir a pagar con una servilleta.
El camarero dice: "¿Estás de coña?"
Haces el cambio por un billete y ya flipan las de alrededor.
Después, es cuestión de encanto personal y no de magia.

----------


## Ella

> Me puedes explicar lo de.... te meto esto aqui por favor?,te refieres a pañuelitos en F.P. o no?


pues meter una bola en la mano de alguien

----------


## kike

muy buena explikacion...

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Iniciado por magomago
> 
> Me puedes explicar lo de.... te meto esto aqui por favor?,te refieres a pañuelitos en F.P. o no?
> 
> 
> pues meter una bola en la mano de alguien




 :Wink:  

Bolas hay de muchas clases

 :roll:

----------


## Felipe

De esponja, zombie, de crochet, para multiplicación y...las de billar.

----------


## magomago

*Si no te parte la cara, sacas tu carterita con "Las zorras y el ganso"*

Alguien me puede explicar donde encontrar este efecto?,la verdad es que no lo conozco.Origenes,fecha de publicacion,autor,etc,etc.Bueno si me decis donde encontrarlo me vale.

----------


## Ella

cervilleta rota y recompuesta tb puede servir para ligar (sin fp).
de todas formas a mi si me hacen un trco, me puedo reir, ser maja...pero si pregunto " que estudias? en que curso estas?, y las respuestas no son las correctas...por mucha magia, cuerpo y belleza...nada de nada :twisted: 
(es que kike esta tan bueno que no tengo ojos para otros), jajajajaja, ademas, es de los que desenfundan el fp en la boca
besos

----------


## kike

jajajaj
zankius very mach ELLA!
muy efectivo para los niños el fp en la boca... no se enteran... y pa muxos mayores tb... en el fondo somos todos muy ingenuos...
 :twisted:

----------


## Felipe

> ...pero si pregunto " que estudias? en que curso estas?, y las respuestas no son las correctas...por mucha magia, cuerpo y belleza...nada de nada


¡¡¡Pero qué materialista te has vuelto Ella!!!  O sea, que si no es un buen partido ¿na de na?

¿Pero no eres caliente, caliente?

----------


## Ella

no soy materialista...simplemente...a los chicos os gustan guapas, pijas, rubias, de ojos verdes...etc etc..pues a mi inteligentes, que tiene de malo?
de todas formas cuando uno liga..liga por las cosas mas visibles y encanto personal, no porque seas bueno, caballero..etc, etc...eso se conoce con el tiempo.
besitos

----------


## BITTOR

Muy guapo el juego ese de pips a popins Magomago,me lo compre hace pokito.Pues yo vi hace bastante un juego precioso a Jorge Blass y que para ligar es perfecto,ojala pudiera volverlo a ver porque ahora que se algo de magia me hubiera gustado fijarme en algunos detalles(tecnicos).El tio cogia una baraja y daba a elegir una carta y salio el as de corazones,la volvia a dejar y ahora la carta habia subido encima de la baraja,y hacia alguna otra cosilla y bueno explica que es que es una carta magica y que con ese pekeño corazon,con ese pokito de amor puede contagiar a toda la baraja y asi que convierte la baraja en ases de corazones,mientras el chico(que era david civera o raul) tenia la carta que habia sacado al principio aplastada entre sus manos y cuando las abre la carta estaba blanca y tenia un corazoncillo de esponja en la palma.Lo he explicado fatal!!!!Maldicionn!!! :evil: Bueno amiguetes lo que keria deciros es que con unas svengali,el pips a popin y un poco de imaginacion se pueden hacer cosas muy bonitas.

----------


## magomago

Si BITTOR aunque bueno la rutina que realizo es una que se la "regale" a mi novia en nuestro primer aniversario,la rutina tenia pues es bastante comercial,incluso la realice hace poco ante unos 20 magos y los comentarios de algunos eran ,despues de hacer ese juego f...as  (imaginaros la palabra),fijo.
Evidentemente el juego no ha sido creado con esa intencion,pero cuando lo pase de mi libretita a word te lo paso.Tiene una charla un poco pastelosa pero luego lo podras adaptar a tu gusto.i

----------


## Felipe

Bueno magomago, después de esto, te lo has puesto difícil para el segundo aniversario, así que te vas a tener que esforzar. Ya nos contarás.

Un abrazo

----------


## Ella

y a nadie se le ha ocurrido par aligar el efecto (aunque un poco chulo), de la tarjeta de presentacion que se rompe y magicamente aparece entera en una brir y cerrar de ojos?, molaria..jejeje, asi ya tienen tu numero, tu mail, nombre...:D

----------


## BITTOR

Lo que me parece muy bonito y con lo que tb puedes ligar es el origami,claro que de esto no se nada aunque le vi tb a Jorge Blass hacer alguna cosa y fue precioso:Saco una servilleta y recorto un cachito mientras sonaba una musiquilla preciosa y saco el abanico y lo hizo volar como si fuera una mariposa y despues empezo a sacar mas de diferentes colores del puño e hizo mas cosillas y las hacia volar y  fue la leche,igual que las rutinas de cuerdas mientras suena la musica son tb preciosas.

----------


## Felipe

Buena idea, pero tendré que hacerme unas tarjetas, porque claro, repartir las del curro...

----------


## Felipe

Hey, ya he recordado una que ví a Michael Ammar; la pondré en práctica la próxima vez.

----------


## eidanyoson

Ante todo que quede claro una cosa con la magia NO SE LIGA. Así que olvidaros de aprender dos juegos y ligaros a Pepe que está buenísimo o a Pepa que es un pivón. NO SE LIGA.
 Ligar,es una palabra un tanto ambigua que significa realmente SEDUCIR; y eso no se consigue con un juego determinado o unas palabras mágicas o una poción que compras en una revista (que las venden es increíble). El verdadero truco de la seucción es:






 Creías que lo iba a desvelar en el area normal? jejeje, para eso tenderis que echar 50 "p%l"!s" y entrareis al area secreta donde lo diré. Claro que despues de eso ya lo habréis descubierto jejeje.

 En serio, el único truco es ser uno mismo. Da lo mismo que te aprendas de memoria la mejor poesía que existe si to YO NATURAL es incapaz de transmitir nada leyendo poesías. Igual con la magia. Aún asi...



 Tendríais que probar lo de transformar la copa que tiene en la mano con papel flash en una rosa autentica. Eso si que las deja "flash".

----------


## magomago

eidanyoson siento diferir contigo.
_ En serio, el único truco es ser uno mismo_
No es verdad,no,no y no.... no seamos hipocritas,para estar con una persona mucho tiempo y que los "ligues " nos duren como dices tu hay que ser uno mismo porque no se puede vivir de una mentira toda tu vida (Aunque que se lo pregunten al que se descubrio que decia que llevaba 30 años en el campo de MatHausen).
Para ligar tenemos que desempeñar un papel,y ese papel es de nosotros mismos sin defectos,creo que aqui hablamos de ligar,no de enamorar.Cuando ligamos sacamos nuestra faceta mas divertida,nuestro lado mas romantico o mas divertido.
En el arte del ligue cuenta mucho la primera impresion ,y si evidentemente alguien usa la magia para causar una buena impresion pues no lo veo malo,luego evidentemente tendra que causar que la primera impresion no se venga abajo.Si somos magos y nos gusta ilusionar,por que no vamos a ilusionar a la gente con la magia y pues tambien si podemos pues intentar dar una buena impresion a esa chica que tanto nos gusta.
Asi que primero demos esa buena impresion con la magia,con el baile,contando chistes ,o haciendo ruido con las orejas y luego pues ya depende de cada uno.

----------


## kike

ye, ahi la as dao!!
por cierto, me tienes q explikar a hacer ruido con las orejas!! jajajajaja

un saludo!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno kike, tal vez no me expliqué muy bien pero está claro que me "has pillao". Yo no he ligado en mi vida y ni tengo intencvión de hacerlo. Soy muy feliz enamorado para los restos. Quizá por eso confundo lo que es ligar con algo más profundo. Soy demasiado buena persona para pensar que lo único que le importa a la gente es pasar el rato y no algo más. Ese es mi problema que le vamos a hacer. Ese y que no se mentir jeje.

----------


## magomago

_Yo no he ligado en mi vida y ni tengo intencvión de hacerlo_
Para empezar decirte eidanyoson que tu vision de ver  las cosas y las relaciones hombre y mujer son muy respetables,pero claro cada uno pues..... igual no tiene tu misma forma de pensar.
Aunque en estos momentos la comparta (ahora me han cazado),cuando era mas joven (Historias del abuelo cebolleta),pensaba mas en ligar que en buscar alguien para compartir mi vida (Creo que ha sonado algo repipi).
Solo decir que me parece triste ,muy triste que alguien pueda usar la magia con el unico fin de ligar,pero si la magia es algo que llevamos dentro,es nuestra pasion y nuestra forma de vida,creo que tenemos que usarla para cualquier aspecto de nuestra vida,para ligar,para asombrar a nuestra pareja,para hacer reir a un niño o para intentar que nos invite el dueño de un bar a una copa e incluso nos contrate.

----------


## Ella

magomago , no creo que alguien use la magia explicitamente para ligar..pero si ve a una chica/o que le gusta seguramente intentara impresionarla o compartir con el/ella algo que le apasiona..como es la magia.
y con lo de ligar de eidanyoson, me parece a mi que es porque siempre ellas le ligan a el.jajajajaja
creo que para ligar algo de prestidigitacion y cigarrillos tb se podria usar...por ejemplo yo una vez vi a una tia bueniisima, impresionante, en serio, guapisima, y un chico (que trabajaba de mago en el bar) sel a intento ligar, entonces le levanto la camiseta para verle el ombliguito, e hizo algo con el cigarrillo de forma que ella quedo flipando, digo "algo" porque no se que paso en realidad, yo lo vi todo, y no vi nada de magia, vi un cigarrillo normal en la mano del mago (encnedido logicamente), pero para ella era como si hubiese visto un ovni...no se....
besos

----------


## eidanyoson

Bueno Ella es verdad, siempre me han "ligado". 
 Y Magomago a ver si crees que no respeto la opinión de los demás cuando lo que quieren es mas un rollito que una relación estable. Yo siempre he pensado que cada uno haga lo que quiera siempre y cuando no hagan daño. Yo no soy tan claro como tú tal vez escribiendo, pero quería decir eso de que a mí me parece patético usar la magia "explícitamente para ligar" (¿Ves? yo no podría expresarme mejor jeje).
 De todas maneras yo no sé si habeis visto videos de David Brown. El usa su "ventaja" mental con modelos para acostarse con ellas (lo dijo textualmente en una entrevista) y por lo visto le funciona a si que tal vez tengais razón...

----------


## BITTOR

Hombre se puede ligar con una muy buena amiga porque estas enamorado de ella o con una desconocida para una noche,cada uno es libre,yo nunca he entrado a una desconocida asi que no creo que mucho menos la vaya a hacer un juego de magia,pero si es verdad que quizas ella te vea hacerselo a alguien y gracias a eso os conoceis y hasta os casais y teneis maguitos.Todo es muy relativo.Y al igual que con la magia se puede ligar tocando el piano,bailando salsa,jugando bien a futbol,....vamos que todo ayuda.

----------


## magomago

Ella lo mas seguro es que le hiciera un juego donde le apaga el pitillo en la camiseta o en la camisa,es bastante efectivo.Pienso que aunque existan trucos mas adecuados a otros para ligar,solo que teneis que adaptar los que haceis vosotros frecuentemente a las circunstancias o a las necesidades,teniendo en cuenta unos patrones.
En el video de Firestarters de Jay Sankey ,que va precisamente de eso,de magia para ligar,pues da una serie de consejos,asi algunos que recuerdo y que puedo ilustrar con ejemplos que se me ocurren.....
1- Tener contacto fisico con esa persona:Por ejemplo en un juego con bolas de esponja agarrarle la mano ,decirle que no se les escape y pues le rozas la mano y juegas un poquito,evidentemente si se la estrujas pues mal vamos.
2-Intentar dejarle con algo tuyo,pues o bien una carta con tu telefono,o bien firmada por ti.En una fase de la ambiciosa puedes decir que para que la carta sea unica en el mundo tiene que ser firmada por los dos y ya ... pues haces la rutina con dicha carta.
3-Contacto visual:Puedes pedir que piense en una carta ,que te mire fijamente y mediante su mirada vas a intentar adivinarla,le dices que con unos ojos tan bonitos es dificil concentrarse.(O algo similar).
4-De paso que tu has tenido contacto con ella,que ella tenga contacto contigo:En Gran escuela Cartomagica,hay una version de la dama se ruboriza donde para que ocurra la magia la espectadora tiene que darte un beso a ti o a la baraja.Tambien en una carta al bolsillo puedes hacer que al sacar la carta ella meta la mano en el bolsillo.
5-Hacer que te susurre algo a la orejita.Quizas esto entre dentro del punto anterior.En una rutina que se te ocurra dile que te diga las palabras magicas cerca del oido.
6- Que el juego tenga una tematica romantica,sobre el futuro,su destino en el amor ,el horoscopo,o lo que se os ocurra,hacer una lista de cosas que pueda interesar a una chica,e intentar adecuar las charlas a la rutina.
En definitiva,USAD LA IMAGINACION como en todo y por cierto si os pregunta mi novia yo no se ninguna de estas reglas.

----------


## magomago

_ Y Magomago a ver si crees que no respeto la opinión de los demás cuando lo que quieren es mas un rollito que una relación estable_
No,no perdona si te has sentido aludido,nunca he querido crar mal ambiente entre tu y yo,algunas cosas no iban referidas a ti,solo eran pensamientos de despues de comer.Siento si algunas cosas creias que iban para ti,pero ni mucho menos era mi intencion.

----------


## Ella

no, no le apagaba con la ropa, le levantaba la ropa, y ponia el cigarrillo en su barriguita,y ella parecia que flipaba ,creo que desde el punto de vista de ella el cigarrillo desaparecia, suopngo no lo se...
lo de ligar, lo que yo haria, si fuera chico, y algo descarado, es decir un chico joven y hormonal...jeje,e haria magia de esta forma: 
ves esto aque? es una pegatina..mira, pues ahora no esta...ala!!, y sabes donde esta? en tus t..tas, desabrocahte la blusa y veras que estan alli. os aseguro que las chicas se partirian de risa....y entre risa y risa... :Wink1:

----------


## BITTOR

Eidanyoson no creo que se haya molestado contigo Magomago,yo creo que lo que keria decir el es que le ofende(como a todos) que un chabal se aprenda un par de trucos mal echos solo para ligar.

----------


## eidanyoson

A eso me referia yo, que yo opino igual que él.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

Bueno bueno, pero que en serio os tomais el tema del ligoteo! 
 :Lol:  Yo creo que esto de ligar/flirtear tiene muchos ingredientes magicos: ilusión, misterio, juego, emoción, excitación... claro, en medio de tanta chispa, un juego mal hecho o a destiempo queda fatal, pero un juego que añada cierta gracia, misterio, un elemento insólito mas, humor, demostración de soltura, ingenio, simpatia, elgancia, una escusa para tocar (castamente, claro  :Smile1:   ), roce de manos... bueno, no se... todo eso en un sitio de copas donde la gente va a hechar unas risas, a conocer gente, a pasarselo bien...
Claro, no te vas a presentar y lo primero que hagas es un juego. Entras, y cuando ya se ha establecido un contacto semiestable, si viene a cuento, pues un juego con una servilleta, posavasos, cigarrillos, cerilla... no se, yo creo que puede ser muy productivo! ...entrando en teoria, si ves que la curva de interés va "in crechendo" ya por la situación en síi, si se presta, por que no culminar con un buen climax?

----------


## hechicero

Pues con eso de la desaparición del cigarrillo en la camiseta de la chica yo conozco a uno que, en alguna ocasión, después de hacer desaparecer el cigarrillo se ha puesto a buscarlo _detenidamente_ bajo las ropas de la chica mientras que ésta encima le animaba _"¿no está aquí? No sé... mira a ver si debajo de..."_ y ¡delante de todos los demás!, que como comprenderéis estaban alucinados  :Lol:  Je, je, vivir para ver :D
Si él lee esto, seguro que sabe a qué me refiero, je, je...

----------


## kike

jejej, evidente como han dixo x ahi q por hacer magia no vas a ser el rey de la pista... no por hacer magia vas a ser un ligon, eso va con el caracter de cada uno, para establecer un primer contacto como por ahi han dixo es un buen metodo, hay gente q hace el gamba bailando y asi establecen un primer contacto, o lo establecen invitando a cubatas o qalkier otro metodo... un buen metodo de acercamiento es la magia, ya que es un arte que llama muchisimo la atencion...

----------


## JR

He leido con atención vuestras opiniones y me lo he pasado muy bien. 
Estoy de acuerdo que contamos con una llave que nos ayuda a abrir muchas puertas, a generar empatía, a hacer reir, a sorprender, divertir e ilusionar. Lo importante para mi es saber usarla, respetándola y no esperando más de lo que nos puede dar; abrir la puerta no es entrar. El resto depende de cada uno.

----------


## Mago Londrino

Cada uno que haga con su magia lo que le apetezca, siempre y cuando no haga ningún mal a los demás...  :roll: 
Salu2

----------


## mariio

pues ma gustao la idea de ella de la pegatina yo he pensado algo mas bonito 
algo que hacer rapidamente como? no se como seria posible pero esta es la idea:
le fuerzas el as de corazones y teniendo otro as de corazones con una nota le haces el cambiazo haces un rollito con la carta y sale una rosa seria la caña
pos eso como aserlo?
digan ideas

----------


## eidanyoson

eso a la sección recién creada de Braimstorming que para eso esta  :P

----------


## alexis1987

A ver estaaa me parece muy buena idea eso de simpatizar a alguien o abrir algo con la magia, como tambien puede ser con la musica, le baile, etc
Imaginense yo se tambien tocar la guitarra y canto y que se yo me imagino en un parque con amigos tocando y para dedicarle algo a una chica o nose, ALguien se le ocurre como mezclar eso: la magia y la musica, alguna rutina o algoo...
Que se yo se me ocurrio contar la historia de las cartas en un truco suponiendo mientras hago la musica, pero me parece una idea que no quedaria bien,jejej a alguien se le ocurre otra?

----------


## Nether

La magia te puede servir xa acercarte a alguien, romper el hielo, llamar la atencion.... Xo solo hasta ahi. El resto es labia, experiencia y saber hacer. Dependiendo de como te lo curres puedes parecer el de las cartas q ha entretenido un rato y hasta ahi, o alguien ingenioso tanto con las manos como con los labios.
Lo maximo q puede hacer la magia x ti si intentas ligar y sin riesgo de kemar a la persona en cuestion con las cartas, es conseguir de forma exclusiva la atencion de esa chica durante unos breves momentos(no suelen llegar ni a 5 minutos). A partir de ahi hay q hacer enganche con algun tema de conversacion interesante o caput.
De todos modos mucho cuidado con el uso de la magia. Como dice un amigo mio, esto es como el ketchup en las patatas, un pokito va bien xo si le pones demasiado es una guarrada.

----------


## yosti

retomo el tema en este foro por q me parece muy bueno y creo q seria la magia con flores para ser un poco cursi algo q les gusta a las mujeres seria bueno el de la rosa de papael por la rosa de vdd  y asi como diecen muchos  romper el hielo y ya es cuastion de personalidad

----------


## Mr.Korben

Bueno voy a aportar mi opinion sobre el tema de si se puede ligar con la magia.....SI, y mil veces SI, es mas, este verano me he ligado a una estadounidense en la playa haciendole magia, y a una chabala que conoci dentro de una discoteca que resulto que llevaba las cartas y le hice un par de juegos, y me solto el tipico de chiste de "Entonces seguro que saber echar unos espectaculares polvos magicos no?"....cosa que hizo que me quedara   :Oops:   pero ya veis........y cuando no ligo, siempre me invitan a un cigarrito o un cubata

Y en cuanto a los juegos que hago, siempre hago los mismos, un doble lift, ambiciosa, two card mont, 10 al corte, esos cuatro simplemente, que son juegos dentro de lo que cabe sencillitos pero muy muy vistosos.

Total resumiendo, que si te lo curras un poquito, la magia te puede ayudar a ligar......pero recuerda que la verdadera magia es la que llevas en tu interior  :P  xD que potito ha quedado en en en !! xDD

----------


## ExTrEm0

Joder pero tu ligas por tu belleza, tu simpatía, tu gran p... personalidad...

----------


## drovelink

Mira os voy a decir yo creo lo mejor para ligar llevas empalmada la reina de corazones, se la sacas de la oreja y le dices toma reina, que me has robado el corazon... 8-)  8-) jajjaaja ta wapo enn?? a mi me funciona xD

----------


## magohamo

muy bueno yo uso otros metodos no son magia

----------


## alberhoudini

la magia puede servir para ligar o no, eso depende de la forma de ser de cada persona. no te puedo decir que ligué mucho con la magia porque nunca la usé con ese fin pero si te puedo decir que algunas chicas que me han visto hacer magia, han querido algo mas que magia conmigo pero solo y unicamente por el hecho de hacerlas reir. no hace falta saber hacer magia para ligar, solo sé simpatico, caballeroso y sobre todo tu mismo y conseguiras lo que quieras.

----------


## zarkov

Acabo de poner un post en un hilo y tengo muy mal sabor de boca (me lavo los dientes, eh).

Sí, la magia sirve para ligar, y la labia, y el dinero, y el saber estar, y el ser alto y guapo, todo vale.

A ver si consigo ser mago algún día :-(  :-(

----------


## marox

che y para llamarle la atencion a la chica..servira usar la caja okito creo que se llama...que vos la golpeas y aparecen monedas, y tapas y desaparecen y las podes teletransportar??


suerte

----------


## leonard

Mi opinión es lo que me pasó, siempre hay que vasarse en la experiencia o práctica: Fui a veranear a mardelplata y carlos paz (Argentina) y utilizando en los boliches la magia, la tan y querida magia, puedo decir que me ha ayudado para sumar puntos, pero desde ya que la personalidad y ser caradura es en realidad lo que hace que alguien este con vos...........pero la magia sumó el "empuje" principal para acercarte a alguien, y gracias a la magia, he ligado hasta el amanecer y no poder más. les aseguro......................

----------


## ReyJunior

Bueno como estan amigos del foro, queria opinar sobre este tema que em parece importante, muchso artistas lo realizan como medio para conseguir a alguien, la magia que realizo yo esta muy relacionada con la parte de la poesia aprte de mago me gusta mucho escribir poesia y las fusiono con mis juegos de magia. Este es mi punto de vista les dejo un saludo muy cordial y que la magia los acompañe siempre.

----------


## MAGO SUNDAY

Hola a todos, me conoceis?, yo tuve una aventua con la magia de ligar...  :Oops:   os lo cuento?

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Cuenta, cuenta...

----------


## ignoto

Yo una vez ligué.
La mahonesa me salió perfecta.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Hola a todos, me conoceis?, yo tuve una aventua con la magia de ligar...   os lo cuento?


Yes please.

----------


## letang

Yo me voy haciendo unas palomitas que seguro que da para largo   :Lol:

----------


## BITTOR

> Mira os voy a decir yo creo lo mejor para ligar llevas empalmada la reina de corazones, se la sacas de la oreja y le dices toma reina, que me has robado el corazon... 8-)  8-) jajjaaja ta wapo enn?? a mi me funciona xD


Yo pense que para ligar mejor llevabas empalmada otra cosa   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  




> , he ligado hasta el amanecer y no poder más. les aseguro......................


 :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Pero que pasa aqui!!!!!!!!!! Soy yo el unico que no se come nada :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: 

PD: Por cierto Mr.Korben este verano me pensare en ir para Cadiz
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## zarkov

Os recuerdo que nos visitan menores y menoras.

Guarros.

----------


## Xavi-Z

Yo también he ligado mucho.

Luego me casé.

(Si lo lee mi mujer esto esta dicho sin ningún tono malintencionado. Es tan sólo una sucesión de sucesos. Primer suceso: ligué mucho. Segundo suceso: me casé. No hay dobles sentidos. Es más, si lo lee mi mujer tengo que reconocer que no recuerdo a ninguno de mis ligues anteriores. Ni a la rubia aquella que... esto... a ninguno.)

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> Soy yo el unico que no se come nada


Ya somos 2 :D

----------


## Xavi-Z

¿No os comeis nada? Que triste.

Yo para cenar croquetas.

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

xD  :Lol:  , bueno a ver si MAGO SUNDAY nos cuenta su historia :P

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Yo también he ligado mucho.
> 
> Luego me casé.


Ayyyyyyyy, ¡qué triste lo mió!.

Mira que yo no ligar nunca nada de nada...

Eso sí, luego me casé.

Si lee esto mi mujer estará muy contenta. Si lee esto alguna chica que cree haber estado liada conmigo, se está equivocando totalmente  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Coyotecordoba

No se si vale pero mucha gente dice qcon lo feo q soy es magia q lige tanto  8-) 
jeje alguna vez si qme he servido de la magia tanto como para romper el hielo como para rematarhace poco tiempo le enseñe un par de trucos a una chica  con la estaba en fase de "tonteo" el tercer truco fue el mejor
le dije q cogiera una carta entre dos dedos boca abajo
q cerrara los ojos y apretara fuerte...y le zampas un pico! y si cuela cuela jajajaja

----------


## alberhoudini

coyote veo que eres atrevido que es lo mas importante y seguro que despues e incluso tambien le adivinastes la carta. eres bueno coyote, eres muy bueno.

----------


## magick16

"MaGo PeGaSo"

 Lo mejor q se puede hacer son apariciones de bonobon o dulces y rosas
 con papel flash
 Darle un rosa y cuando esta a punto de agarrarla hacerla la desaparecer
 ante los ojos
 Tambien es muy bueno un juego con cartas como por ejemplo " el juego 
 del amor"

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Yo me casé.

Luego he ligado mucho!  :twisted: 

De hecho recientemente me están tirando los tejos un ruso canoso, un valenciano con gafas de topo, un afrancesado de Tarragona y uno que no solo me ha regalado un sombrero, sino que hasta me ha dicho qué lado de la cama le gusta más...  :roll: 

Pero yo vivo sólo para Ella.  8-)

----------


## Dogma

Yo no he ligado en mi vida. Eso si, a mi me han ligado un montón de veces.

----------


## Aven_Wallace

Hola chicos.

La magia por si misma es un Arte, asi como la seducción.

*La magia es una demostración de valor*, como la puede ser la belleza fisica, o una personalidad atractiva, no trae exitos por si misma ( aunque nunca se sabe ) pero si puede ayudar.

Un abrazo.

----------


## thrasher

que significa ligar? xD, yo pensaba que era como "tirar" aca en chile pero creo que no es eso .. 

Bueno en algo que yo lo ocupo es acercarse a una mujer, hacerle un truco y comensarle a hablar, siempre al principio un doble lift y le pongo la carta en la mano, hay le rosas y la miras a los ojos y todo, despues le haces otro y al tercero desparesco una carta, la empalmo y se la saco de su bolsillo, pero ojo que al meter la mano al bolsillo   :Lol:  , claro si puede que te peguen o estaras listo para pasarla bien en la noche

----------


## javi_cassi

la verdad q lo de la magia pa ligar esta guay.

Yo sólo lo he hecho una vez. una moza bien hermosa estaba al otro lado de la calle, y no se me ocurrio otra cosa que acerarme a su lado y decirle, perdona tiens una cosa en la oreja. Me acerqeu y le saqué la dama de corazones con mi telefono escrito.

por supuesto, nunca me llamó ni me mando un mísero mensaje, pero seguro que se fue a casa to contenta y ahí quedó la anecdota, y mis colegas descojonados claro.

saludos

----------


## BusyMan

Entonces no has ligado... gastar cartas no es ligar.

¿Y por qué es un arte la seducción?  (al igual que ¿por qué es un arte la magia?)

¿Qué tiene que ver el valor con la magia?

----------


## elmagobarreda

Yeeey, que fieras ques oys todos, ami nunca se me auviera ocurrido hacer, algunas de las cosas que decis en este post, para ligarte a alguien, me e quedado asombrado de las cosas que aveis dicho.
Pero creo que falla algo, hablais mucho de, hacer este truco o otro, pero no habalis de como acercaros, porque esta claro que si no te acercas, no haces nada  :117: .
-Algun consejo, para acercarse a la chica o el chico ?

----------


## toletum91zgz

.....

----------


## elmagobarreda

Pero Toletum eso te puede servir para cercarte a alguien y romper el hielo, por ejemplo, vas a la barra, y le dices :

-Perdona, me parece que tiene algo en la oreja.
-Donde ?
-Espera que te lo quito.
Y le sacas una moneda de la oreja.
O puedes hacer alguna que otra cosa, pero para eso hay que pensar.

----------


## popt

Vamos a ser un poco realistas...

No entro en si la magia vale para ligar o no según en qué circunstancia... pero no en un bar ni en una discoteca.

Si sacas una baraja, lo primero que van a pensar es "vaya tío raro".

Si vas pedo, y al final siempre vas pedo, mejor no hagas el ridículo intentando hacer magia.

Si no sabes inventarte algo gracioso para decirle a una chica, sin necesidad de hacer magia, también vas a parecer cortado por muchas monedas que le puedas sacar de la oreja.

¿Alguna forma de entrar a una chica en una discoteca si te da corte ponerte a contarle algo directamente? aprended a bailar, por ejemplo.  Yo he conocido a unas cuantas chicas y sólo empecé a hablar con ellas después de haber bailado un rato... y luego me voy  :Smile1:  no me acaba de convencer lo de los rollos de una noche, eso para cuando tenía 15 años :P

Igual en otras circunstancias la magia puede ayudar, pero no por la noche y menos borracho.

----------


## elmagobarreda

Ya pero lo de la moneda en la oreja te puede venir bien para cuando veas a una chica sola en la barra, vamos, para cortar el hielo, luego ya empiezas diciendole tu nombre, y ella te dira el suyo, luego ya a  conversar.

----------


## toletum91zgz

.....

----------


## swaze

> Pufff. Sacar una moneda de la oreja es tan viejo... Que creo que el hielo lo rompes a cabezazos, porque la cabeza te dolera igualmente :P.
> 
> Creo que para romper el hielo, solo necesitas martillo y hielo...
> 
> Aunque para ligar con una chica asi en algun bar o discoteca, lo mejor que puedes hacer es que se te acerque ella a ti... Lo mejor es tener al barman de compinche (o no) y saber cuando te miran o no, y entonces hacer tu truco como si nada, y ala... A que te pregunten...


¿No os parece demasiado complejo tener a un pobre hombre que esta trabajando de compinche para que si una chica en ese momento mira hacia donde estas tu, ponerte a hacer un juego con cartas teniendo muy pocas posibilidades de que se fije en ti o en las cartas, y teniendo en cuenta que si se fija en ti lo suficiente como para apreciar las cartas es que ya le interesabas desde antes de hacer el juego? Eso no es magia para ligar, es magia para lucirse.

Yo una vez ligue con un juego de cartas en una fiesta infantil con una de las hermanas mayores de la celebrante y fue la mar de sencillo, fuera de este mundo, dos rojas dos negras y doble predicción, este ultimo me dijo que era imposible que ocurriese lo que le decía y tras decirle que que se apostaba su respuesta fue "lo que quieras" y la mía tu teléfono e ir al cine, el resto...ya no fue magia sino mi encanto personal :P del que suelo carecer salvo contadas ocasiones.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Eiiii!!

Miralo que mangurrian!!! Pataliebre, que eres un pataliebre!!

¿Como terminó la cosa? ¿O aún no ha terminado?

----------


## swaze

:Oops:  duro lo que dura un verano xDD luego se ve que mi encanto personal no era suficiente y me la pego con un amigo xDDD pero bueno de eso ya hace bastantes años  8) 

Ahora ma molao lo de pataliebre xDDD

----------


## elmagobarreda

Hey molaria un puñao, que estuvieras el la barra con una moneda de dos euros jugando con un boli dandole puntadas (la moneda para pedir algo), y de pronto que el boli la atraviese, luego que sacaras el boli de la moneda y estuviera como nueva, te quedas con el barman y la gente de alrededor jejejeje. Ami aun nome queda ni na aprender trucos de magia de estos calibres  :-( , pero paciencia paciencia.

----------


## toletum91zgz

.....

----------


## elmagobarreda

Tambien estaria muy chulo estar en la barra con un cigarro, te lo pones en la boca, sacas el mechero lo enciendes, cojes la llama con el dedo, y te enciendes el cigarro, pero no es un cigarro normal, es un cigarro con el papel blanco que tienen pues esa zona puesto con papel flash, lo enciendes y fuaaaaaahhhh, llamarada jejeje, pero este truco seria para gente que fume.

----------


## Némesis

[Juego no recomendado para personas con el pelo inflamable]

----------


## elmagobarreda

Con el pelo inflamable... pues yo no se si tengo el pelo inflamable... weno voi  apor el mechero y me qumo un poco el pelo aver que pasa... es broma jejeje.

----------


## Goreneko

Pero primero échate espuma, verás como nos vamos a reir...

----------


## elmagobarreda

espuma por que ? es inflamable ?

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

No, te aisla muy bien pero dice lo de reírnos porque el color de la llama es muy impactante, pero estás totalmente protegido por la espuma. Cuando lo hagas, grábalo y verás qué bien está (y nos lo enseñas).

----------


## elmagobarreda

Pero que tipo de espuma, de jabon de ese para labarse las manos ?

----------


## Goreneko

Espuma de peinarse...
La laca también es especialmente protectora, por el tipo de gas que lleva dentro del frasco... aunque contamina mil la capa de ozono, protege el pelo de quemaduras y otras desgracias

----------


## elmagobarreda

Pues nos agais ilusiones porque no estoy tan loco... :D

----------


## Goreneko

No ha colado :(
Pero ilusiones sí que hacemos (o lo intentamos!!)

----------


## elmagobarreda

Eso es mentira no protege nada, he quemado un poco de la espuma para el pelo y prendi en 1 segundo y luego se hacia un liquido, buaj jejeje.

----------


## Némesis

> Pues nos agais ilusiones porque no estoy tan loco... :D





> Eso es mentira no protege nada, he quemado un poco de la espuma para el pelo y prendi en 1 segundo y luego se hacia un liquido, buaj jejeje.


Pues vaya...  :?

----------


## Goreneko

Pues es ese liquido lo que tienes que ponerte en el pelo para que te proteja, así no te quema más, además lo hidrata

----------


## elmagobarreda

He que fue con seguridad, solo prendi un poquito dentro de un tarro de cristal. HIzo fuuuuuuuu y se quemo.

----------


## elmagobarreda

Si si goreneko, pruebalo tu y luego nos cuentas, que pareces muy seguro, jejejeje :D .

----------


## AlfonsoSHCD

Jejeje, eso es confianza en el prójimo..

----------


## Rives

Si se ligara por la magia , David Blaine seria Rocco Sifredi

----------


## zhoraida

Pero Rocco Sifredi ...liga mucho :Confused: ?
mmmm

----------


## Rives

Pregúntaselo a él y su manubrio

----------


## rafael montesinos

Yo empecé a interesarme por la magia, para conquistar a una chica, pero lo que ocurrió fué que la magia me conquistó a mi.
    Y llegue a hacer magia, ya lo creo..........la chica desapareció.

                                                                 Un saludo

----------


## Rives

> Yo empecé a interesarme por la magia, para conquistar a una chica, pero lo que ocurrió fué que la magia me conquistó a mi.
>     Y llegue a hacer magia, ya lo creo..........la chica desapareció.
> 
>                                                                  Un saludo


Púramente paradójico y a la vez puramente gracioso, si señor.

Pero con quien te quedas tu ¿ Con la chica o con la magia ?

Toma pregunta!!   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:   Seguro que mas de uno pensaria la respuesta algun que otro segundo.....

Yo me quedaria con la magia.... digo con la chica.... digooooo :twisted:  :twisted:  :twisted:

----------


## rafael montesinos

Púramente paradójico y a la vez puramente gracioso, si señor.

Pero con quien te quedas tu ¿ Con la chica o con la magia ?


    Amigo Rives, esta claro..........ya dije que la chica desapareció, y sin embargo mi baraja "Bicycle", me a compaña hasta cuando voy a dormir, a comer, incluso cuando voy............ al baño.
    De todas formas no siempre tienes que elegir entre, una chica o la magia...........la proxima vez intentaré concquistar a alguna chica que le guste la magia.     Un Saludo.

----------


## elmagobarreda

Eso no sera muy dificil, a todo el mundo le gusta la magia.

----------


## raszagar

A todo el mundo no, hay gente que ve la magia aburrida, un juego de crios,  que no la entiende o que simplemente no le gusta verla :-P

Saludos!

----------


## iscariote

No creo que haya nada que le guste a todo el mundo

----------


## Diego_a

yo tengo un familiar que no entiende la magia, la ve una chorrada llena de engaños y mentiras...hay gente para todo.

Saludos

----------


## fran26

la magia para lighar es muy relativa, es como la poesia, para ligar con magia debes soltar algun gag, pero no es bueno utilizar magia porque mientras ensayas pierdes tiempo de ligartela de forma natural

----------


## themagician

> A todo el mundo no, hay gente que ve la magia aburrida, un juego de crios,  que no la entiende o que simplemente no le gusta verla :-P
> 
> Saludos!


Ésa es gente que no la ha visto como ha de verse.

----------


## magofita

Ligar no está en la magia, está en el arte de la expresión.
Se puede ser rematadamente bueno haciendo magia, pero hablando no llegar ni a la mitad.
Además de que debe acompañar una cara bonita, no vale solo con ser mago.
Yo creo que esa es mi opinión, de hecho, cuando haces magia a alguna chiquilla, si la chiquilla no tiene interés en tí, le bastará con llamarte "EL MAGO" cuando te vuelva a ver, en cambio si se presta a que la liguen se la ve más atenta y llega un momento en el que te pregunta tu nombre.
Aun así, también hay que saber que tipo de juegos hacer y en que circustancias, porque hacer aparecer una liga de un 10 de corazones y que luego la carta esté en blanco es muy bonito, pero en que ocasión se hace eso?
solo en bodas y poco más.
La magia simplemente no ayuda a ligar, si no que te ayuda a desenvolverte hablando, como diría tamariz, la verdadera magia es el arte de la verbimagia.

----------


## Ayy

> Ligar no está en la magia, está en el arte de la expresión.
> Se puede ser rematadamente bueno haciendo magia, pero hablando no llegar ni a la mitad.
> Además de que debe acompañar una cara bonita, no vale solo con ser mago.
> Yo creo que esa es mi opinión, de hecho, cuando haces magia a alguna chiquilla, si la chiquilla no tiene interés en tí, le bastará con llamarte "EL MAGO" cuando te vuelva a ver, en cambio si se presta a que la liguen se la ve más atenta y llega un momento en el que te pregunta tu nombre.
> Aun así, también hay que saber que tipo de juegos hacer y en que circustancias, porque hacer aparecer una liga de un 10 de corazones y que luego la carta esté en blanco es muy bonito, pero en que ocasión se hace eso?
> solo en bodas y poco más.
> La magia simplemente no ayuda a ligar, si no que te ayuda a desenvolverte hablando, como diría tamariz, la verdadera magia es el arte de la verbimagia.



Si usas la magia para ligar, ligues o no ligues, para ella serás siempre "el mago"...
y para el grupo tambien..

----------


## angelilliks

Luis Piedrahíta dijo en una ocasión: _"Cuando una mujer mira a un mago no ve a una paersona atractiva, sino a alguien que la va a cortar por la mitad..."_
Es mejor que se enteren después que sabes haecer magia, cuando las puedas tener entre las sábanas  :D 
Un saludo.

----------


## johepimpam

Cuando quieres ligar lo que debes hacer es llamar la atención de un modo positivo. 
Si vas a una chica sin más y le haces un truco, ella que no creo que sea tonta pensara que eres un flipaillo que va a impresionarla y entonces te convertiras en su bufon particular.
 Si intentas ganarte el favor de la gente de alrededor para despertar su curiosidad entonces puede que tambien seas el bufon general y ella no tenga mas que ver tus truos sin hablar. 
Yo en mi caso me estoy formando en la magia y por tanto adquiriendo un caracter, por eso despues no tendras que realizar trucos para ligar sino que formara parte de tu forma de ser y no de un bufon de discoteca o de bar.
En cualquier caso haz caso de Ignoto. Convierte las situaciones casuales en momentos divertidos:
 - Haz lo de pagar con la servilleta y dar el billete
 - Haz un movimiento rapido con monedas con falsos depositos
 - Prepara bien un f.p. y si te piden fuego (si fumas) apagate el cigarro en el puño y dale fuego 

Pero sobretodo sobretodo no prostituyas la magia por querer ligar con una chica, e intenta dearrollar tu personalidad

----------


## Mago Gon

"Metela por donde quieras..." cartomagia sexy...

----------


## elmagobarreda

Ya no me acordaba de este post...  :Smile1:  

Podrias hacer juegos con gomas elasticas... Vas a la chica, le dices "Perdona podrias sujetarme esta gomita elastica un momento, es que se me a liado..." y puff, atraviesa el dedo, luego ya es cosa de preguntarle el nombre...  :D  Otra cosa que vi el otro dia, es lo que hace Juan Tamariz, "Toma firma tu carta, y pon tu numero de telefono....", si cuela, cuela, alomejor hasta lo pone..  :twisted: 

Saludos.

----------


## tredecium

Puede servirte para acercarte a alguien, pero el saber ligar, está en cada uno...

----------


## elmagobarreda

Eso no lo niego, serviria como un acercamiento, si luego te pregunta si eres mago o algo por el estilo, pues ale...

----------


## gta_coches

yo a mi novia me la ligue haciendo magia , le hice 2 juegos y me pidio el numero de tlf para qe impresionara a sus amigas.

Se lo di aldia siguiente qedamos y lo qe pasa , qe hablar y hablar tanto , las lenguas se calientan y van a chocarse unas con otras. 

Creo qe la magia es un buen metodo para ligar , y si no ir a una discotega y con las guarris que ay con los pantalones esos tan cortos qe parecen que hayan ido al sastre diciendoles " dame dos euros de pantalones" 


A LIGAR SEA DICHO

----------


## elmagobarreda

Creo que este es el post mas largo del foro  :shock: 

Porcierto gta, nos as dicho que eran 2 juegos... Podrias decir que de que y cuales eran ?

----------


## gta_coches

> Creo que este es el post mas largo del foro  :shock: 
> 
> Porcierto gta, nos as dicho que eran 2 juegos... Podrias decir que de que y cuales eran ?


Claro carta ambiciosa y revoltijo , son los que mas exitos me estan dando hasta ahora.

----------


## Ivan16

jeje...yo a mi ex novia (prima de mi mejor amigo) la conoci (solo la conocia de vista) gracias a la magia, los sabados en el botellon  8-)  8) ...que pena que no puede hacer desaparecer a la madre que no me dejaba estar cone lla  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## maximus

Aunque la magia no sea un instrumento esencial para el ligoteo, sí puede servir como una herramienta más para conseguir este objetivo según el periodista y escritor Neil Straus.
Os paso un artículo extraído de "El Mundo", donde se habla (poco) de ello, pero que a más de uno le puede chocar.
Neil Straus, en su libro El Metodo en 30 días, recomienda realizar mágia como una técnica más de seducción. El libro no tiene desperdicio. Es un libro de autoayuda que está teniendo mucho éxito en la comunidad de hombres que no se comen muchos roscos, que digamos. A ellos va destinado.

A mí, que no me hace falta ahora ni me hacía falta antes, todo hay que decirlo, ahora entre otras cosas porque ya he colgado las botas y antes porque tenía cierto don de gentes (modestia aparte), reconozco que puede ser útil no sólo a los que quieren conseguir el objetivo de conseguir una cita, sino también, a todo aquel que pretenda conseguir una mejora personal de imagen y dominio de la situación.
Este libro cayó en mis manos por cosas del azar y os aseguro que no me arrepiento de haberlo leído.
Por último, deciros que si alguno le pica algo más la curiosidad puede descargarse el primer capítulo (de forma legal) en la web www.dominaelmetodo.com.

Ahí va el artículo.

El mayor ligón del mundo 

Neil Strauss era un escritor feo y anodino. Se infiltró en 2002 en un taller de seductores para aprender a ligar. Dos años más tarde se había acostado con decenas de mujeres y se había convertido en “Style”, rey mundial del galanteo. Ahora cuenta su experiencia en “El Método”, libro que desvela las técnicas y trucos de estos catedráticos del ligue, y que se acaba de publicar en nuestro país. 


Convertido en Style en 2004 


En clase. Neil Strauss, 42 años, junto a su colega Mystery, impartiendo un taller de ligue y seducción 


Por Javier Caballero e Isaac Hernández



Se hace el silencio. El gurú aparece por sorpresa en una sala repleta. Un foco ilumina sus palabras, alusivas a la parte más íntima de las mujeres. "¡Domad el c…! Domadlo, dominadlo con los trucos que os voy a enseñar". El público, 100% masculino, prorrumpe en vítores. En la secuencia, un Tom Cruise de melenita ejerce de maestro del ligue en la película Magnolia, una joya firmada por Paul Thomas Anderson. Mezcla de telepredicador y charlatán de feria, su personaje roza la astracanada.

En el mundo real existen en Estados Unidos muchos tipos como él, que se ganan la vida enseñando a ligar, desvelando a sus alumnos los códigos que conducen mansamente a las mujeres desde los instintos varoniles hasta el catre. Venden un magisterio de frases hechas, técnicas, afectadísimas interpretaciones, repertorio de moderno playboy. Y cobran un dineral a una clientela de lo más heterogénea (hay abogados en apuros, estudiantes con acné, ejecutivos hastiados, tímidos, perdedores, fracasados…). A cambio ofrecen un catálogo cifrado y secreto para el que pretenda despertar con una chica diferente cada mañana. El asesoramiento abarca consejos sobre el atuendo y el perfume, las dosis exactas de ingenio en los diálogos, lenguaje corporal, réplicas chispeantes y mil y una pautas de conducta para cada situación. En su jerga se hacen llamar MDLS, o sea, maestros de la seducción.

Hasta hace pocas fechas flotaban en una realidad paralela, cibernética. Parapetados en pseudónimos y con el limbo que concede Internet, su modus operandi era confidencial. Se acabó el velo de sus misterios. Neil Strauss, escritor, crítico musical en The New York Times y la revista Rolling Stone, se infiltró en una comunidad llamada Pick Up Artists (artistas del ligue). Pasó de 2002 a 2004 entre estos sacerdotes del galanteo y ha plasmado lo vivido en El Método, que así se titula este manual del cortejo que ha vendido más de 100.000 ejemplares en Estados Unidos y se sitúa entre los 10 primeros en el portal Amazon.com. La obra, que abre un nuevo género literario, se bifurca en dos vertientes; por un lado, esclarece el anverso de estos clubes de ligones; por otro, aparece como el Ars Amandi del nuevo milenio. Y eso que Strauss ingresó en la comunidad sin el objetivo de publicar un libro. Lo hizo porque no se comía un rosco.

Patito feo a su pesar, Strauss coleccionaba calabazas y negativas de todos los colores en sus años mozos. Las chicas ignoraban a un chaval gris, apocado en las relaciones humanas y de belleza distraída. "Tenía nariz con caballete, gafas, pelo que clarea, era flaco y bajito", según su propia descripción frente al espejo. Hasta le rogaba al Altísimo. "Cuando era adolescente a menudo rezaba en la cama: ‘Por favor Dios mío, no dejes que muera virgen’".

Pseudónimo. Así que, ¿acudir a la cirugía para arreglar lo que la naturaleza le negó? Rotundamente no. Su plan no pasaba por el quirófano. Sería más sibilino, más meticuloso. Decidió ingresar en el citado club de ligue de Los Ángeles. "La mente de las mujeres es uno de los mayores enigmas del mundo. Tenía que resolver este misterio", explica.

Letizia Brando, psicóloga y "entrenadora de solteros" (guía para encontrar pareja) de la agencia on-line Parship, difiere de Strauss. "Todos tenemos las herramientas para seducir, fluyen de forma natural si sabemos sacarlas. No hay que poner tantas estrategias. La honestidad y naturalidad funcionan mejor". Letizia añade que "si estos talleres de seducción mejoran a la persona, como el yoga o la meditación, adelante. Ahora, hay que ver qué se persigue; si engañar a la persona, prometer cosas falsas, mentir con tácticas machistas, jugar con los sentimientos...".

Estos extremos parecieron no importar a Neil. Una vez asentado en Pick Up Artists diseccionaría, sin demasiados escrúpulos, la maquinaria de la seducción y la usaría en beneficio propio. No más noches solitarias "llenas de onanismo", se jura en un pasaje del libro.

Para ello necesitaría un álter ego que sepultara por siempre al chico tímido que suspendía en asuntos de faldas. Neil Strauss resucitó como Style; todo éxito, todo prestancia con las mujeres. Al final de su peripecia, si le hubieran impuesto una banda en ella pondría "Style: el mayor ligón sobre la faz de la Tierra". A alcanzar este título oficioso le ayudó su mentor. Atendía al sobrenombre de Mystery, sosias de un aprendiz de mago con tendencias depresivas llamado Eric von Markovik. Le cobró 500 dólares por introducirle en su universo de conquistas.

Mystery difiere mucho de Trotaconventos y la Celestina, las alcahuetas literarias que procuraban filtros de amor. En nada se parece a Giacomo Casanova y sus técnicas de alcoba. Este catedrático del amor imparte cursos y talleres —de hasta 2.000 dólares— que garantizan muescas en el cabecero de la cama. El precio incluye limusina, entrada a los locales más selectos, clases particulares y prácticas a pie de obra. Al final, cada alumno habrá abordado a unas 50 mujeres. Con suerte se habrá acostado con alguna. No se trata de la Venecia del XVIII y sus acompasados minués. El nuevo campo de batalla son las discotecas, los clubes de striptease, los restaurantes y las fiestas en las mansiones de Mullholland Drive y Beverly Hills con techno y hip hop como bandas sonoras. En los foros de Internet cuelgan las experiencias y captan nueva clientela. El mercado es el mundo. La aldea global aparece como una enorme pista de discoteca donde "cazar".

Ellas deciden. ¿Son las mujeres trofeos de caza para estos seductores? El sociólogo Lorenzo Díaz aporta un par de reflexiones. "No me parece patético cualquier modo de educación sentimental, por extraño que parezca. En el plano amoroso con frecuencia mandan la intuición y la química. No hay que demonizar a estos gurús. La mujer es más inteligente. Escucha para ver el proyecto vital que más les gusta, y nos elige en función de ello".

Mystery ignoraba cualquier noción pedagógica y sociológica al uso, pero se erigió en el Pepito Grillo amoroso de Style. Y era muy bueno. Cortejaba a una mujer en menos de un chasquido de dedos. Salía de las discotecas con decenas de números de teléfono, triunfaba, le adoraban...

Al principio, todo este equipaje impresionó mucho a Style. Se encerró una semana viendo videos y leyendo enseñanzas de Mystery. Compró libros de magia y aprendió algunos trucos. Aprendió a bailar swing, salsa, nociones de tarot, canto, retórica y hasta análisis caligráfico "para hacer algo que les encanta a las mujeres: oír a los hombres hablar sobre ellas". Dedicaba 18 horas a estos menesteres. Los piercings, su rasurado cráneo, los pendientes y atuendos de lo más fashion sustituyeron una indumentaria de perdedor. Casi ni dormía. En sus desvelos veía cine clásico para imitar los dejes de James Dean y Marlon Brando. Pero a Sytle le funcionaban todas las técnicas por delirantes que parecerían. En una tienda de ropa, ligó con una mujer de quitar el hipo. No supo hasta horas después que se trataba de Dalene Kurtis, playmate del año.

Style/Strauss lo pasó en grande. Viajó por todo el mundo impartiendo cursos de ligue y se acostó con un sinfín de bellas mujeres. Además, dio rienda suelta a sus fantasías sexuales más alambicadas. El Método es un viaje de ida y vuelta a la intrahistoria de esta comunidad de seductores que se han clonado como setas en París, Londres o Sydney. Algunos de sus pasajes son porno de alto voltaje, muy explícitos en detalles de alcoba.

Este matiz, hedonista y delicioso, encubre una realidad más áspera. "Igual que los drogadictos van a centros de rehabilitación, los incapaces sociales van a talleres para aprender a ligar", reconoce Strauss. En su opinión Mystery, y el resto de los gurús con apodos como Number9, Tyler Durden, Vision, Sickboy, Rasputín, Steve P. Herbal, Matador of love, Jlaix, Extramask, Twotimer, incluso él mismo, no son más que inadaptados adictos a su ego. En una palabra, TTF (típicos tíos frustrados) como reza su argot.

Objetivos. Unos quieren encontrar a la mujer de su vida; otros "tirarse a Paris Hilton"; la mayoría disfrutar con raudales de sexo, contar sus hazañas y pasar de víctima en víctima sin remordimiento. "No era un estilo de vida. Era una enfermedad. Viajábamos de costa a costa sólo para sargear (ligar, en su vocabulario)", explica Style. Les llegaban correos de acólitos de todo el mundo. Su fama y su éxito cruzó países. Incapaces de tomar cualquier decisión, sus alumnos les pedían consejos sobre su futuro, la universidad, sus relaciones laborales o las drogas. "Llegó un momento en que estaba en la movida, no para conocer a más mujeres, sino para liderar a los hombres". La ascensión de Style fue vertiginosa. Carrie, Petra, Stacy, Jill, Sarah, Hea, Randi, Anni, Maya, Maggie, Linda… Llegó a salir con ocho a la vez. El harén le colocó en la cumbre y en la discoteca Cro de Miami se postuló rey de la seducción. Desbancó en rapidez, encanto y magnetismo a Mystery, su trasnochado maestro. El vértigo no le apartó de su verdadera identidad. Era escritor —había sacado un par de biografías musicales de Mötley Crue y Marilyn Manson— y su honestidad profesional le obligaba a publicar esta historia en The New York Times. ¿Alta traición? El grupo se lo tomó medianamente bien. En el fondo les divertía leer sus peripecias como pandilla de ligones.

El artículo de Strauss tuvo mucho eco. Tanto que hasta Tom Cruise pidió ser entrevistado por él. El protagonista de Top Gun compartía, de algún modo, secretos con Neil. Su personaje en Magnolia, Frank T. J. Mackey, se inspiraba presuntamente en Ross Jeffries uno de los más reputados donjuanes de Estados Unidos. Tom negó el parecido. Pero ambos se cayeron bien y el actor introdujo a Style en sitios vedados —el Centro de Celebridades de la Cienciología en Los Ángeles— y le dio algunos consejos vitales con aroma a secta.

Tras Cruise, otra celebridad se iba a instalar en su vida: era Courtney Love, cantante de Hole, viuda de Kurt Cobain. Sólo iba a entrevistarla para Rolling Stone, pero se hicieron íntimos. Poco después se topó con Britney Spears. Se permitió el lujo de coquetear con ella y hacerle unos vulgares trucos de magia propios de colegiales. La diva del pop chicloso alucinó.

Con los pingües beneficios de sus enseñanzas, acompañados de una galería de seres humanos pintorescos, la escalada de la Comunidad del ligue entró en ebullición. En 2004 materializaron sus enseñanzas en un centro, una especie de Facultad de la Seducción. Se bautizó como Proyecto Hollywood y tendría su sede en la antigua casa de Dean Martin, en Los Ángeles. "Era nuestra iglesia de las piernas abiertas", comenta Strauss. Fiestas para la revista Playboy, nada de tabúes, farras antológicas… La mansión fue la meca del "haz lo que quieras". Hasta Courtney Love se mudó allí. Sin embargo, los roces entre sus moradores arruinaron esta dolce farniente. El descontrol fue tal que las señoras de la limpieza se negaban a trabajar en la casa. La mansión echó el cierre. Y ligar dejó de ser divertido. Strauss sepultó a Style. Se enamoró de Lisa, la guitarrista del grupo de Courtney. Ella le dio su propia medicina, exigiendo naturalidad y cariño verdadero. Hoy siguen juntos. En la dedicatoria de El Método Neil se sincera: "En tu caso no usé ninguna técnica. Contigo fue sincero. Lo nuestro fue diferente". ¿Recursos de seductor?. "Mi objetivo es casarme con Lisa y tener un niño". Suena muy en serio.

"El Método" (Ed. Planeta), de Neil Strauss ya está a la venta. En la página web, www.neilstrauss.com

Por último deciros, que si comprais el libro y os cambia la vida en este terreno, recordad primero tomar precauciones y sobretodo después, tened un recuerdo hacia mí (MAXIMUS) mientras fumeis ese cigarrillo de rigor después de echar esos "polvos mágicos" diciendo:   

¡Va por Maximus! 

Salud y saludos.

----------


## _[amigo]_

Aporto mi granito, yo apostaria por un simple juego con un palillo de toda la vida, de los planos. No soy un experto ligon pero estoy casi seguro de que si te acercas en cualquier lugar con es palillo y despues de enseñar que no lleva nada escrito lo pones bajo su mano y escribiendo imaginariamente sobre ella le escribes (lo mas ingenioso que sepas, y que coja en el palillo xD) buaf, flipara al ver que en el palillo se ha escrito. Me encantan las ilusiones tan simples y con cosas cotidianas (aprobecho para decir que si alguien me recomienda libros o temas del foro que hablen de ese tipo de efectos se lo agradecere) Un saludo ligones, yo es que tendria que hacer los juegos con mascara para no cagarla con las tias xDD

----------


## izetta12

lo de que la magia sirve para ligar no es mito, yo mismo hace unos días salí del colegio con uniforme, cara de medio muerto y sin afeitar hace media semana, como es costumbre practicaba XCM básico mientras caminaba en esto una chica se me queda viendo, en en momento hay contacto visual y se sintió nerviosa así que se volteo, le tantee el hombro y le pregunte si no quería ver un truco apenas hice el primer truco de leer la mente para descubrir la carta que tomo y guardo (cosa que acompa~no de un chiste) y bon una rapidez asombrosa se acerco a darme un beso (en la cara, no? tampoco tanta magia xD) le hice otro visual en que su carta queda volteada en mitad del maso y me fui, a los 20 minutos vi a un amigo que estaba con el y resulto que lo mando a buscarme para pedirme mi facebook.
este es un caso de una a que le atraigo desde un principio. pero tambien he ido jugando para inducir estas cosas, el chiste casi siempre, ademas puedo pedir tomar su mano para leer su mente o darle el as de corazones para decirle que de todo lo que me pudo quitar eligió quitarme el corazón apenas la conocí da resultados, si no tuviera novia experimentaría mas xD broma, broma.

----------


## Tiza-86

Jajajaja lo que ha dado de si este hilo. 

Chic@s todo lo que sea diferente, divertido y original sirve para ligar con nosotras y la magia con estilo y con gracia puede ser una más de ellas. Y lo mismo digo de ellas para ligar con ellos  :Wink1:

----------


## mnlmato

> Y lo mismo digo de ellas para ligar con ellos


Yo soy bastante facilón, aunque se le vea el doble me valdrá igual xD

----------


## fran fortuna

¡14 PAGINAZAS DEL TEMA DEL LIGAR!

Mucha hormona veo subyacer por aquí (nah, es broma, de hecho no he leído todo porque ya tenía planes hasta navidad...)

Mi teoría en cuatro patadas, porque seguramente ya se ha dicho antes (basicamente porque en 14 páginas seguro que se ha dicho todo...dos veces):

La magia NO sirve para ligar si el mago es un sosainas o es pesado como una mala digestión.
Mi chica y todas mis amigas siempre han me han dicho que lo que les mola de un tío es que tenga un punto canalla, pero que luego les trate bien, el físico les resulta secundario (y de hecho más de una vez les he oído esto de "si a una tía le gustas por tu físico, corre, no merece la pena). Si os parais a pensarlo es una cosa todo loca.

En mi experiencia diré que ser un pícaro, comer (de-gus-tar) por los ojos y sonreír con boquita de lobo me ha sido muy útil, pero mi pregunta es: ¿es que la magia no es una excusa genial para ser un canalla? y no hablo de ser un hijo de bli bla, sino...bueno es algo que sólo se puede definir sonriendo y poniendo cara de malo a la vez.

En cuanto a ligar con chicos...bueno, de momento nunca lo he probado, y sólo puedo decir lo que a mi me mola de las chicas que es: "las chicas no lloran tienen que pelear...uh, ah, las chicas son guerreras" que básicamente es ser también maliciosas como anguilas.

Despues de aparentar que soy un experto del amor (que no lo soy a pesar de ser la perfección encarnada) voy a soltar una conclusión.

CONCLUSIONZACA
¿Se puede hablar de sexo sin parecer sexista (aunque no seas machista/feminista)? Sólo los hermafroditas serían capaces, y aún así lo dudo...

----------


## Javi Drama

Lo realmente grave del hilo es que siga vivo desde el 2005.

Y bueno como no hago magia y ligar...eso que no hago magia, me voy sin aportar más a tan interesante materia.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Bueno, pues ya que Javi no dice nada, yo tampoco, pero pregunto, que por lo menos se molesta (Jejejeje)

A lo que voy, es que yo como amigo, lo que quieras, pero para estas cosas... La cosa es que estoy en una academia de baile, y hayquna chica que baila en bachata, que me gusta desde hace tiempo (año y medio o así). Ahora entendeis porque soy tan eso con estas cosas... Lo que voy diciendo, es que me gustaría empezar a establecer, no una relación (que oye, porque no más adelante), pero por ahora una conversación. Entonces como soy tan TÍMIDO, no se como hacer para que poder "entrarle", sin que me meta un guantazo antes de presentarme, jajajaja.

Loq ue quiero deciros (y ya me estoy alargando mucho), es que juego (sólo uno, pero muy impactante) le puedo hacer, para que "se me acerque". Para los más interesados, no tengo ni idea de que edad tiene, y no quiero cagarla, jajaja. Supongo que es un par o tres de años mayor que yo. Sino consigo acercarme a ella, lo interaré con la recepcionista.*

Saludos

Pd:*Me refiero que intetaré que me ayude a establecer la relación con esta chica, que las mujeres entre ellas se entienden.

----------


## julioso

yo que tu le hacia la carta al escote, asi si no ligas por lo menos le metes mano jaja
nonono es broma.


no uses la magia como tal para ligar, se tu gracioso y sueltate mucho mucho mucho.
haz bromas que te gusten y que le gusten a ella, si dices alguna que otra "burrada" no le va a sentar mal.

aunque este "mal" alguno que otro gag de tamariz puede hasta valer.

yo en la vida real soy muy serio y timido, cuando hago magia me suelto y salen bromas expontaneas y tal pero porque dejo claro que son dos personas distintas, una el mago y otra yo. asi es como mejor te va a ir (o asi me ocurre a mi)

----------


## chamflim

> yo en la vida real soy muy serio y timido, cuando hago magia me suelto y salen bromas expontaneas y tal pero porque dejo claro que son dos personas distintas, una el mago y otra yo. asi es como mejor te va a ir (o asi me ocurre a mi)


Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con esta parte ..hay que diferenciar de la persona y el personaje. 
A las mujeres les encanta el sentido del humor y si las has hecho reir ya tienes el ligue mas cerca ..pero tambien a veces hay que ser serio y adactarte a una conversacion interesante ( aunque sea de tangas o maromos ) la personalidad fuera del escenario debe ser la tuya propia, con o sin gags y nunca olvidarte de lanzar algun piropo sigiloso y haber como reaccionan ....¿verdad chicas?
Yo por mi personaje lo tengo muy facil en el tema del humor, es mas en una rutina, que tambien podeis emplear vosotros, suelo robar mas de un pico .. ofreco una flor generalmente de globoflexia ( podeis utilizar el truco de aparion de rosa ) y la pido un beso en la mejilla a cambio de la flor, cuando me lo van a dar giro la cara rapidamente y el beso me lo dan en la boca, pero claro no es lo mismo tener la cara pintada que actuar de frac ... ademas las risas estan garantizadas a excepcion del novio, marido, etc. que te mira con unas ganas de darte un guantazo  :302: ...claro que si veo mal gesto le pido un billete y lo meto en el cofre del tesoro .. y asi encima le chuleo 5 euros.  :Smile1: 
bueno a lo mejor esto le sirve alguno .. un saludo.

----------


## Tiza-86

Damos un cursillo de juegos para ligar?? jajajaja. Esto parece un consultorio jajaja.

Si tampoco es para tantoooo que no nos comemos a nadieeee jajaja.

----------


## ign

Lo más curioso, es que este hilo se inició el mismo día que me registré... ¿Será casualidad...?

----------


## Odran

Tiza-86, a ti no te hace ninguna falta hacer nada para ligar!!   :Whistle: 
Yo en mi experiencia a veces (la verdad) he usado la magia para ligar. A veces no. No he notado grandes diferencias en los resultados. A veces he ligado, a veces no (con o sin magia). No deja de ser una forma mas de entrar, entretener, animar un momento de una fiesta, dar pie a hablar, etc... Una forma mas, no la panacea. Y si, creo que depende mucho de la persona, si eres soso como una sopa de piedras, pues ya puedes hacer aparecer tus gallumbos en su bolso... que nada de nada.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Eres El Fucker oficial del Potagia :D

----------


## Odran

Jajaja, espero que eso no vaya por mi!! Vargame el señol!

----------


## eidanyoson

Yo si querèis os doy cursos de cómo no ligar. Es mi sino diario jejeje.

----------


## renard

Este es el mejor juego del mundo para ligar.

----------


## Mossy

Jajajajaja qué bueno Renard, ya no me acordaba de ese vídeo. Y sí, es el mejor juego para ligar!

----------


## Odran

Totalmente!!! este juego lo tengo que aprender!!  :117:

----------


## Javi Drama

Os voy a contar una fábula que  me recordaron el otro día y que me ha recordado al ver tantos mensajes en este hilo con lo de "ligar con magia", "ligar sin magia", "yo no ligo", "yo no pillo ni una gripe", "yo no pillo ni una gripe aviar en la granja escuela de Madrid"...

Un día, en el bosque, un toro quedo atrapado en un lodazal. Se hundía irremediablemente con cada torpe movimiento que intentaba realizar para salir de la trampa mortal, desesperado comenzó a gritar (mugir) y la fortuna le sonrió llegando sus mugidos de auxilio a los oídos de una hormiguita...la única puta hormiguita que tenia un mercedes todoterreno 4x4 de 5000 cc y 500 cv.

La hormiguita se acercó y le dijo al toro...no te preocupes, voy a traer mi flamante 4x4 lleno de extras, techo panoramico, llantes de aleación cromada, remates en madera de palisandro, te ato la cuerda a los cuernos y tiro poco a poco para sacarte.

Dicho y hecho, la hormiguita sacó al toro que enormemente agradecido juró que devolvería semejante favor en esta vida o en la otra (no, no era Maximo Decimo Meridio pero los tenia igual de cuadraos)

La fortuna, el destino, el karma es muy puñetero/a y quiso que a los pocos días fuera la hormiguita la que en un desdichado avatar de la vida cayera en el mismo lodazal que el toro lo hiciera anteriormente. La hormiguita gritó y gritó y nadie acudía a socorrerla, desesperada pensaba que llegaba su fin...pero ¡no! (no es una fábula cruel...pensabais que matábamos  la hormiguita :Confused: ?) en su ultimo aliento el grito (¿que coño de ruido hace una hormiga?) llego al os oidos del toro que raudo, veloz y presto acudió en su ayuda. Llegó justo a tiempo, y le dijo a la hormiga... - No te preocupes, voy a ir reculando poco a poco, tu te agarras al rabo y cuando estés sujeta tiro despacio para sacarte con cuidado. Y así ocurrió, sacó a la hormiguita, todos felices y contentos y se fueron a comer perdices...y vivir felices.

Ah se me olvidaba...la moraleja, pues recordemos que toda fábula tiene una moraleja o enseñanza...

Con un buen rabo no te hace falta Mercedes...

Así que lo mismo pasa con la magia :P

PxDx la historia se la escuché a Christian Miró en su ventriloquia y me descojonaba ^^

----------


## Odran

Con un buen rabo no hace falta mercedes... jajaja. Tuve un profe en psicologia que opinaba igual! el llevaba un cochazo por cierto...
Esa fabula, si la acompañamos de algun juego de magia acorde... seria la caña! propuestas?

----------


## Coloclom

De haberlo sabido antes no me hubiera comprado el mercedes!!

Es mentira    :( hubiera tenido que comprármelo de todos modos :(

----------


## Ravenous

Yo no conozco a nadie que haya ligado por andar enseñando el rabo por ahí (hombre, a lo mejor en comisaría pillas cacho. Aunque no quieras). Otra cosa es que quieras repetir tras triunfar una vez...

De cualquier manera, yo tengo un Mercedes y no me ha valido para pilar ni una gripe. Así que eso tampoco vale.

----------


## mnlmato

Conozco a un tio que se la saca cuando sale... no vale de mucho, a no ser que se la toquen porque "Si la tocas lo comes"

P.D. Doy fe, Ravenous tiene un mercedes y no se come nada xD (a no ser que se la toque al de arriba porque... ¿ya lo sabéis no?)

P.D.2. Ravenous esto es con cariño, 1 besote corazón

----------


## Ravenous

Cuando te pille te voy a dejar  el culo como la bandera de Japón. Usando a tu amigo para ello.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Una alternativa a ligar con la magia, es ligar en los foros de magia. Muy de moda eh?  :Smile1:

----------


## Ravenous

Se ve que si, Luis, pero no me haces ni puto caso. Si es por tu novia, que sepas que no soy celoso.

----------


## fran fortuna

Idos a un Hotel!...ah, y grabadlo todo en video

----------


## Odran

De todos los hilos en los que participo, este es el mas activo... jajaja. Somos unos cachondos!
Me estoy revanando los sesos en haces que las cartas eliminadas sean mi telefono... como leches se hace? lo otro es muy facil, pero no doy con el kit de la cuestion. Alguien me ayuda? Gracias

----------


## Odran

Maldicion!!! ya me he dado cuenta!!!! y yo no puedo hacerlo, mi numero tiene cuatro seises!!! aaaargggg. jajaja. Bueno, me queda el premio de haberme dado cuenta yo solito (no era tan dificil, solo habia que pensar un poco de forma correcta)

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Bueno, la verdad, que intentaré utilizar la Magia y el Facebook, como medio para acercarme a ella. Ya os contaré  :Smile1:

----------


## juanmyf

buenas a todos!! mirando hilos sobre el cambio de billete he llegado a este y voy a daros mi opinion:

Como bien ha dicho Magomago, Ella y muuucha mas gente de este hilo, la magia para ligar en si misma , no vale.
no por el hecho de "ohh, eres mago" van a caer rendidas a tus pies ni nada parecido, eso si, puede ayudar y te puede hacer parecer interesante y muchas mas cosas.

yo suelo salir con una baraja vieja el Fp e incluso el hopping half y alguna vez he hecho algo en pubs ( a grupitos de chicas y chicos ) y las risas estan aseguradas. entre las copas de mas del mago y de la gente de alrededor... salen cosas muy anecdoticas.

eso si, no he encontrado muchos juegos que adaptar a la noche, pero bueno, cosas van saliendo :D


ahi queda mi opinion!

----------


## Fredja

Opinión femenina coincidente con la de Juanmi: No me vale que seas un fiera con las cartas si como persona luego eres un sieso que parece que te hayas tragado el palo de una escoba. Evidentemente ha de haber algo más, si no, no funciona por más que lo intentes.

----------


## mago fran

> Buenas el unico juego que me sirvió para atraer a una chica, es el de corazones de otoño, le di un sobre con una predicción, le di a elegir una carta (el as de corazones) después saque del sobre un siete de corazones le pregunte si era esa me dijo NO TE SALIO MAL!   La tire al aire y cayeron los corazones que sobraban.  Por supuesto le saque una linda sonrisaaa…


Guau me sorprendió el efecto, debe ser muy bonito.. Donde lo aprendiste??

Muchas gracias!!

----------


## mask250

> ...
> yo suelo salir con una baraja vieja el Fp e incluso el hopping half y alguna vez he hecho algo en pubs ( a grupitos de chicas y chicos ) y las risas estan aseguradas. entre las copas de mas del mago y de la gente de alrededor... salen cosas muy anecdoticas.
> ...


Hay que ir con cuidado, a mi la combinación copas y magia me ha dado algún que otro susto.. al final decidí que la magia mejor sobrio! jeje 
Eso si, siempre cae algún efectillo simple...
 :302:

----------


## mago fran

> Perdon el nombre del juego era Cartas de Otoño aca te dejo el enlace del efecto Cartas de Otoño por Daba - YouTube  despues decime que te parecio el efecto queda muy bien si se lo haces a una chica...


Me encanta es precioso!!! Donde puedo aprenderlo?? Me he quedado sin palabras....

No me lo digas ya se como se hace.... je ej eje je

----------


## Coloclom

A mi no me mola. Y mucho menos para hacerle a una chica en plan romántico

----------


## mago fran

A mí tampoco para hacérselo a una chica en plan romántico pero es muy visual e impacta mucho. Seguro que quien lo vea le encanta (como efecto)

Un saludo.

----------


## Tiza-86

> A mi no me mola. Y mucho menos para hacerle a una chica en plan romántico


Jajajajaja y lo dice el que me ha pedido el Facebook por privado eh!!...

----------


## mnlmato

> Jajajajaja y lo dice el que me ha pedido el Facebook por privado eh!!...



no se puede ser romántico en este mundo... xD

----------


## mago fran

Que yo no he sido eh!! a ver si os pensáis que le he pedido el facebook!! jajajaja

----------


## Coloclom

> Jajajajaja y lo dice el que me ha pedido el Facebook por privado eh!!...




Está feo por tu parte chivarse en abierto, pero no te preocupes, no me parece mal. Ví que tenías una cara bonita y me dije: seguro que en facebook tiene fotos para salir de dudas.


De todas formas, no sé porqué citas mi comentario; si el juego no me mola es porque me parece pobre como anzuelo, poco original. Me veo por encima de eso.

Si me tomo la molestia de lanzarme a impresionar a una chica (sería siempre porque ella me atraiga) mi fin no se limitará a impresionarla. Si saco la pistola es para disparar, no para ver si se muere del susto...

Si solo quiero impresionar con magia, hay juegos muy por encima de ese. Si pretendo un juego romántico, creo que alcanzaré un climax mucho mayor con lo que tengo, de lo que ese efecto me daría.

Y como no he entendido la relación entre haberte pedido el facebook y que no me guste el efecto como herramienta de conquista, me gustaría que me lo explicaras, salvo que:

a) solamente lo hayas dicho para que todos sepan que el guaperas del foro quiere el facebook de la chica bonita.

b) hayas pensado que mis armas de seducción se limitan a pedirle el facebook a las chicas guapas


Un abrazo para todos y un besazo enorme para Tiza, tan grande, que todo lo cubra
Es broma, humor asturiano.

----------


## Inherent

Ya acabaréis casados y con una mujer harta de soportar a un mago con sus cachivaches las 24 horas del día X-D. Aaaah experiencia propia? :P

----------


## Fredja

Me lo dices o me lo cuentas?  :117: D A mi chico lo conocí en un foro de cartomagia americano pero ni él ni yo estabamos por la labor al principio, es más a mi me parecia un pedante y si me hubieran dicho entonces que acabariamos juntos os aseguro que los hubiera mandado a tomar por donde no da el sol....  :117: D

----------


## Orioriol

> Me lo dices o me lo cuentas? D A mi chico lo conocí en un foro de cartomagia americano pero ni él ni yo estabamos por la labor al principio, es más a mi me parecia un pedante y si me hubieran dicho entonces que acabariamos juntos os aseguro que los hubiera mandado a tomar por donde no da el sol.... D


He escuchado tantas veces eso de "si me hubieran dicho entonces" que la única conclusión lógica que puedo sacar es que, aunque no os agrade reconocerlo, os gusta que seamos chulos. Y cuanto más estilo tengamos siéndolo, mejor.

----------


## fran fortuna

> ...a) solamente lo hayas dicho para que todos sepan que el guaperas del foro quiere el facebook de la chica bonita...


Ya que lo comentas, sí. Sí quiero ese facebook.
Y ahora dadme mi Nobel del humor.

----------


## Coloclom

> Ya acabaréis casados y con una mujer harta de soportar a un mago con sus cachivaches las 24 horas del día X-D. Aaaah experiencia propia? :P


Eso de casados suena a reos,... A mi de momento me da miedo.
Pero si me decido, lo mismo se lo pido a Tiza. Es guapa, y alicantina, ambas cosas me animarían. Aunque por otro lado es pija y creída,... no sé. Esta noche me lo pienso y si me decido os invito a todos al banquete

----------


## Coloclom

> Ya que lo comentas, sí. Sí quiero ese facebook.
> Y ahora dadme mi Nobel del humor.


Lo que te vamos a dar es con la varita en los cuernos como te sigas metiendo en las relaciones de pareja!!!  :Wink1:

----------


## fran fortuna

Claaaaro, a ti lo que te duele es que yo sea infinitamente más carismático y sexy que tú...(emoticono sonrisicas, y video de cabras montesas, en plan metáfora)

Alpine ibex fighting - YouTube

----------


## Ravenous

Pero vamos a ver, caballeros.¿ Qué carajo discutís estando yo aquí?
Qué poco sentido autocritico y gusto tenéis.
Y a este lado del río se habla de magia, no de fantasmas :P

----------


## Coloclom

> Claaaaro, a ti lo que te duele es que yo sea  infinitamente más carismático y sexy que tú...(emoticono sonrisicas, y  video de cabras montesas, en plan metáfora)
> 
> Alpine ibex fighting - YouTube


Curiosamente tengo un video en el youtube con un cabrón mio intentando embestirme!!!
Ahorrate el comentario fácil al respecto, espero más de ti, te considero inteligente.

Podriamos montárnoslo y tener unos crios preciosos, pero tendrás que quitarte esas barbas, seguro que pinchas!





> Pero vamos a ver, caballeros.¿ Qué carajo discutís estando yo aquí?
> Qué poco sentido autocritico y gusto tenéis.


Basas tus palabras en tus logros dentro de la comunidad de vecinos? Porque tengo entendido que cierto pajarraco revolotea últimamente más de lo normal en él...
jejejejeje No te ofendas, pero creo haber leído por ahí cierta historia concurrente con un vecino tuyo, que... Bueno, mejor me callo. Alguien vendrá que nos lo aclare :P

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

Tengo que decir que efectivamente se liga con magia, hay varias circunstancias en la que hacer magia (es obvio) pero en todo lugar donde haya un mago, una mujer/es y un buen efecto, ten la seguridad de que alguna mujer habrá pensado... Yo si que voy a hacer magia con este tío xDDDDD
Ni que decir tiene que mi actual "amiga" se fijó en mi haciendo magia a un grupo de personas

:D
Saludos

----------


## Lopi

Recomendais algún efectillo preferiblemente sin que sea de cartomagia para tirar los trastos a una chica, he pensado lo típico de papel flash y aparición de rosa pero queria hacer algo antes porque me voy a declarar y ese efecto reservarmelo antes de preguntárselo.

----------


## Javi Drama

¿La papiroflexia cuenta como arte afín a la magia? Es que hago unas rosas de papel chulas, chulas...ah pero calla...que ligar no xD

Ale...

----------


## fran fortuna

> Curiosamente tengo un video en el youtube con un cabrón mio intentando embestirme!!!
> Ahorrate el comentario fácil al respecto, espero más de ti, te considero inteligente.
> 
> Podriamos montárnoslo y tener unos crios preciosos, pero tendrás que quitarte esas barbas, seguro que pinchas!


Mi barba es firme, mullida y sedosa como el tupé de un rockero. Además tengo una familia de lémures habitando en su interior y no podría deshacerme de ellos, les tengo demasiado cariño y me limpian las miguitas que caen cuando como.

Sobre lo de tu cabrón sólo diré una cosa: Siempre he preferido llamarlos cabritos, creo que es por una de esas cosas étnicas, pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso.





> Recomendais algún efectillo preferiblemente sin que sea de cartomagia para tirar los trastos a una chica, he pensado lo típico de papel flash y aparición de rosa pero queria hacer algo antes porque me voy a declarar y ese efecto reservarmelo antes de preguntárselo.


Lopi, según mi experiencia con o sin magia sólo puedo decir una cosa y que las chicuelas de por aquí me corrijan si me equivoco.
·A las chicas que merecen la pena no les gustan demasiado las rosas.
·Las chicas que merecen la pena dicen tacos.
·Las chicas que merecen la pena odian a Jennifer Aniston.
·Las chicas que merecen la pena se tiran pedos.

Ale, si queréis crucificadme, pero en mi linchamiento no admitiré chicas que no se pedorreen.

----------


## Coloclom

Qué dices Lopi?? Que te vas a qué??


Espero que tengas la certeza de que ella te dirá que sí. Yo no le regalaría una rosa a una mujer, es una cursilada. Dejalo para cuando el amor te apodere.
Yo nunca he regalado una rosa.

Si tienes la certeza de que te dirá que sí, para qué declararte con magia? y si no la tienes, para qué arriesgarse?

Róbale un beso sin más, en ambos casos sales ganando.



Y ahora un detalle anecdótico. Tengo un colega con el que salgo mucho de marcha, y siempre que ve una chica guapa, me presenta como mago y me dice en voz alta que le haga el truco del euro. Le hago un par de pases tontos con una moneda, desaparición y aparación. Luego le acerco la moneda al escote, y la dejo caer. Pero la moneda no cae, simplemente desaparece. El 99% de las veces, he sido yo quien ha metido la mano dentro del sujetador para recuperar la moneda. y tardo entre 3 y 5 segundos en encontrarla...

Sonará subrealista y la mayoría no me creerá, pero hay un usuario de este foro que me ha visto hacerlo. Y creo que tengo un video donde lo hago. Podría buscarlo, o grabar otro antes de quedar por mentiroso. Pero es cierto. Y sirve para ligar, pero no por la magia. La magia en si misma no es suficiente para ligar.

----------


## chamflim

> Jajajajaja y lo dice el que me ha pedido el Facebook por privado eh!!...


Tiza a mi me lo puedes dar en abierto,  :Wink1:  Ok? 
Haber si Lo dicen , verdad que en el fondo os gustan los "xulitos" ósea machos alfa en cualquier sentido?
No lo mal interpretéis , a las mujeres les gusta los hombres con algo diferente aunque a veces por educación, feminismo u otras cosas piensen ..!! Menudo gili!!
Para ligar hay que acercarse con algo que las llame la atención ,puede ser la magia , si se hace bien es un paso dado , pero ligar es un largo trecho y un paso solo es el comienzo... Sentido del humor, atención a su tema (y a ti que te importa la nueva colección de ropa de tal...?  Xd) parecer culto , son varios pasos y muy variados.
Pero el primero siempre es acercarte y saludar ... Si no te acercas no ligas
Si no perseveras no triunfas, si  no lo intentas no lo Consigues...
El NO ya lo tienes ..prueba ha convertirlo en un SI y si no esta por la labor a otra cosa, quizás otro día incluso te salude ella a  ti
Pd: lo de los trastos y la Mujer es muy cierto xd ..menudas broncas me gano je je

----------


## Coloclom

> Conozco a un tio que se la saca cuando sale... no  vale de mucho, a no ser que se la toquen porque "Si la tocas lo comes"
> 
> P.D. Doy fe, Ravenous tiene un mercedes y no se come nada xD (a no ser que se la toque al de arriba porque... ¿ya lo sabéis no?)
> 
> P.D.2. Ravenous esto es con cariño, 1 besote corazón


A esto aludía cuando supuse que tenías un vecino pajarrón Ravenous.




> Cuando te pille te voy a dejar  el culo como la bandera de Japón. Usando a tu amigo para ello.


Y al leer tu respuesta, pues lo di por hecho.

No quiero que mis palabras manchen tu buena imagen de mujeriego, así que  me retracto. Pero no sé qué conclusiones sacarán otros foreros...  jejeejjeeje :P




> Mi barba es firme, mullida y sedosa como el tupé de un rockero. Además tengo una familia de lémures habitando en su interior y no podría deshacerme de ellos, les tengo demasiado cariño y me limpian las miguitas que caen cuando como.


Se me ocurre una cosa para meter en tu barba, en plan American Pie/tartas jajajaja






> Sobre lo de tu cabrón sólo diré una cosa: Siempre he preferido llamarlos cabritos, creo que es por una de esas cosas étnicas, pero tampoco me hagas mucho caso.


No, tranquilo, nunca te lo hago. Pero entonces cómo diferencias al macho adulto de la cria?







> Lopi, según mi experiencia con o sin magia sólo puedo decir una cosa y que las chicuelas de por aquí me corrijan si me equivoco.
> ·A las chicas que merecen la pena no les gustan demasiado las rosas.
> ·Las chicas que merecen la pena dicen tacos.
> ·Las chicas que merecen la pena odian a Jennifer Aniston.
> ·Las chicas que merecen la pena se tiran pedos.
> 
> Ale, si queréis crucificadme, pero en mi linchamiento no admitiré chicas que no se pedorreen.


Discrepo en lo de los pedos. Yo nunca lo he hecho delante de una chica (ni de un chico tampoco), y espero que ninguna lo haga delante de mi. Sería distinto en un matrimonio supongo, pero si te conozco, te subes a mi coche y me dejas en el una de tus flatulencias,... no sé, seré rarito, pero no me parecería nada bien.

----------


## Lopi

Joder pues ahora estoy hecho un lío, la verdad no sé si dirá que sí yo pensaba que sería una forma original pero ahora me habeis desarmado :( ¿Qué hago?

----------


## Coloclom

jaajajjajajajajajaja

Si no lo sabes no te arriesgues con la magia jajajaja creo que es un buen consejo.

Hay un hilo para dudas, en el que los moderadores te responden. Sería divertido que posteases tu duda allí, a ver qué soluciones te dan los mods.


Sobre qué hacer, es dificil aconsejarte sin conocer la situación, sin saber cual es vuestra relación, etc.

Una simple conversación suele ser suficiente para saber si le gustas. Otro método es ponerte a hablarle de Fran Fortuna. Si aguanta la chapa prestando atención, sin duda la tienes en el bote. De otra manera no me lo explico.

Dile que tu padre se ha comprado un delfín y lo tiene en casa en un acuario, invítala a ir a casa a ver el delfín. Si acepta y finge que se lo cree, es que quiere algo contigo. No podría ser de otra manera, nadie es tan tonto ni tan crédulo. Si no se lo cree, le dices que es broma, que en realidad es un cocodrilo de 3 metros y medio.

No sé si funcionaría, pero sería gracioso verte.

----------


## Javi Drama

Mmmmmmm ¿cuándo vais a crear el subforo de "Consejos del corazón", "Agencia matrimonial" y "Contactos"?

----------


## Ricardo Solo

> jaajajjajajajajajaja
> 
> Si no lo sabes no te arriesgues con la magia jajajaja creo que es un buen consejo.
> 
> Hay un hilo para dudas, en el que los moderadores te responden. Sería divertido que posteases tu duda allí, a ver qué soluciones te dan los mods.
> 
> 
> Sobre qué hacer, es dificil aconsejarte sin conocer la situación, sin saber cual es vuestra relación, etc.
> 
> ...


Yo a los moderadores no les preguntaría ni la hora... son unos desalmados amorales.

----------


## chamflim

Una rosa = cursilada ?
Ceder un asiento = cursilada?
Etc etc etc
Ya no hay hombres como los de antes? 
Ni mujeres prestadas a ser conquistadas?
Craso error .. Algo le falta a este juego y es ser mas cursi 
Tanto ellos como ellas......los tiempos cambiaron ,las emociones permanecen, las formas dejan mucho que desear ...
Seguiré meditando el mundo esta al revés?
Pd: si se habré el consultorio que pongan floristería ..yo la uso y nunca me ha ido mal ( baja modesto que subo yo)

----------


## fran fortuna

> Una rosa = cursilada ?
> Ceder un asiento = cursilada?
> Etc etc etc


Es obvio que por aquí nos faltan las opiniones de las chicas.
De todos modos Chamflim piensa que lo romántico no tiene por que ser rosa, ni las formas correctas son las del siglo XV.
Sea como fuere si yo le regalo una flor o un osito de peluche a mi churri me lo hace tragar. Si la llamo "muñeca" y le regalo un disco de los Who hago que se derrita.




> Ya no hay hombres como los de antes?


Gracias a los dioses... NO!  :Smile1: 


P.D. Coloclom, que las chicas que merecen la pena hablen de pedos sin tener que ruborizarse como si fuera algo que solo hace la chusma no significa que tengan que peinarte el bigote con ellos.

----------


## chamflim

> Es obvio que por aquí nos faltan las opiniones de las chicas.
> De todos modos Chamflim piensa que lo romántico no tiene por que ser rosa, ni las formas correctas son las del siglo XV.


Mira que eres drástico, coge el contexto general, tu mismo dices que un disco de regalo y se derrite
Cada chica tiene sus gustos pero prueba con una flor en un día cualquiera, no tiene que ser una rosa roja,hay mas variedad 
Tu crees que te la va a estampar en la cabeza ? Arriesga y ya me contaras.
A lo mejor la sorpresa te la llevas tu?
Y no hace falta ir hasta el sigloxv ..... Mira lo que triunfa en cine, música etc la mayor parte romanticismo y porque? Por que a todas las gusta ..aparte de las trivial del gran hermano o el sálvame jejenes eso entra en el lado perverso de su feminidad

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo regalo 6 claveles o 12, según la ocasión, y de colores variados. Eso o violetas, pero por preferencia de ella.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Yo sigo siendo de los de conquistar y cortejar. Sin parecer del siglo pasado, pero con el mismo pensamiento =P

----------


## Coloclom

Desgraciadamente Chamflim, ya no son los tiempos que eran.

Hoy día la mujer ya no es ese elemento mágico y puro que fue antaño. Y encontrar una que realmente lo sea... pfff, harto complicado!!! Yo tengo mucha fe y sigo buscando mi princesita, pero en el fondo ya he dejado de creer.

Cuando sales a pasartelo bien, conoces una chica guapa y encantadora, te la llevas a casa, duerme contigo y al día siguiente despiertas y piensas (o al menos yo): Cómo puede ser esto tan fácil? Ni siquiera le dije mi verdadero nombre! Si me lo pone así de fácil el primer día, no es que yo sea un casanova, es que ella es muy alegre.
Luego, echas números, y al menos el 30% de las chicas con las que has llegado a esa situación de despertar en tu cama, tienen novio.
Y de nuevo te pones a pensar: Es un riesgo entregarle mi vida a un chica así. No me apetece ser un cornudo.

Además, quiero que sea ésta la madre de mis hijos?

Así que descartas toda posibilidad, y sigues a la espera de encontrar a tu princesita.
Mientras esperas, llevas otras chicas a tu cama claro, que una cosa no impide la otra.

Es un tema que hablo muchísimo con mi abuela, porque ella siempre me pregunta que cuando busco una "mocina" pa casarme. Y siempre le respondo lo mismo. Siempre pone la misma cara de asustada y me da la razón. 

Mira, hace poco estaba hablando con una amiga, es una cria de 22 años. Y salió el tema de las relaciones sexuales. Me preguntó con cuantas mujeres me había acostado yo. Saqué pecho (de mis amigos soy el recordman) y me puse a contar cuantas fueron. Cuando llegué a las 20/22 ya me costaba más hacer memoria, y me tomaba mi tiempo para pensar (si alguien tiene curiosidad al final del conteo eran 33 o 34, alguna más me quedó por el camino seguro). Yo iba muy orgulloso, ya que sumo 5 años y medio de relacion en pareja con las 3 novias que tuve. Pero va ella y me interrumpe riéndose, y diciendo, eso no es nada, cuenta: y empezó a decir nombres, cuando llegó a 35 tios, la mandé parar, era suficiente!!!! Y esos con sus 22 añitos, y 4 años de relación con su novio.

Así que dime, le voy a regalar una rosa a una tia así?? un c*ns*l*d*r tendré que regalarle!!! No puedo ver a una chica así como parte de mi vida en el futuro. Y sé que muchos no estarán de acuerdo, pero no tengo claro que eso sea lo que yo busco.

Y tiene razón Fran, esas chicas ni quieren flores, ni quieren romanticismo. Quieren caña, y el sexo,... ni te cuento! Ya no es como en tu época. Ahora les encanta experimentar! Algunas no saben decir no, así que el sexo es completamente anárquico.

Si sobre este tema tengo un millón de anécdotas que me dirías: NO PUEDE SER!

Ojalá fuera como hace 20 o 30 años, pero hoy día el mercado está fatal. Es muy dificil encontrar una chica que merezca la pena (por fuera todas lo son, tienen piel de cordero).

Fran, el tirarse pedos o no creo que es cuestión de educación, no digo que esté mal, pero mientras haya personas que nos podamos sentir ofendidas, mejor no hacerlo, creo yo.

----------


## Fredja

> He escuchado tantas veces eso de "si me hubieran dicho entonces" que la única conclusión lógica que puedo sacar es que, aunque no os agrade reconocerlo, os gusta que seamos chulos. Y cuanto más estilo tengamos siéndolo, mejor.


Si es que no se puede mantener nada en secreto  :117:  Es cierto, a mi me gustan con un puntito canalla y respondón  :117: DDD

----------


## Jaime Carrasco

jajajajajaja Coloclom AMEN!!!!! 

Siempre que veo tu nombre en un mensaje me espero un "laaaargo mensaje" pero mejor eso que seas un escueto.
Amen por lo que has dicho, para que pararte a cortejar a una tia si en una noche te la puedes tirar y ella hará lo mismo contigo.
Las mujeres de hoy en día son asi y los tíos la verdad es que también, estas cosas van cambiando con la sociedad que cambia radicalmente de la noche a la mañana.


saludos

----------


## chamflim

Siempre ha habido ligeras de cascos.. O crees que antes no las había? Si yo te contara buff
Algunas hasta eran de las de estar todo el día en misa y luengo, zass, con este desconocido ambulante.
Es verdad que ahora hay una confusión de la libertad con el libertinaje, cosa que no faborece mucho la reputacion, pero también habrá mujeres con pudor, o no ?
Ten paciencia alguna habrá digna de un hombre con principios, si no la hubiera apañaos estaríamos.
Esas chiquillas algún día pagaran sus excesos o al final acabaran con el clásico calzonazos mediocre que no tenga otra opción , hay muchos.
Ser integro,fiel y cortes no es malo .... Y ya el tiempo pondrá las cosas en su sitio aunque para algunas de esas ya sea tarde , yo conozco casos de mujeres así y ahora les pesa. O están solas o con un grato compañero jején 
Como tu dices, no te cedas a eso, y escoje por otros dones, a lo mejor es mejor buscar entre las feas para pasar por vicaria ji ji ji
Pd: la paciencia es la madre de todas las ciencias

----------


## chamflim

> Si es que no se puede mantener nada en secreto  Es cierto, a mi me gustan con un puntito canalla y respondón DDD


A ti sola? Umm 
El canalla para la batalla y el modoso como esposo ,esto ya no es un secreto 
Un saludo
Pd; haber si decís algo que Oriente a Fran .. Le veo en Babia  :Wink1:

----------


## Fredja

> Siempre ha habido ligeras de cascos.. O crees que antes no las había? Si yo te contara buff
> Algunas hasta eran de las de estar todo el día en misa y luengo, zass, con este desconocido ambulante.
> Es verdad que ahora hay una confusión de la libertad con el libertinaje, cosa que no faborece mucho la reputacion, pero también habrá mujeres con pudor, o no ?
> Ten paciencia alguna habrá digna de un hombre con principios, si no la hubiera apañaos estaríamos.
> Esas chiquillas algún día pagaran sus excesos o al final acabaran con el clásico calzonazos mediocre que no tenga otra opción , hay muchos.
> Ser integro,fiel y cortes no es malo .... Y ya el tiempo pondrá las cosas en su sitio aunque para algunas de esas ya sea tarde , yo conozco casos de mujeres así y ahora les pesa. O están solas o con un grato compañero jején 
> Como tu dices, no te cedas a eso, y escoje por otros dones, a lo mejor es mejor buscar entre las feas para pasar por vicaria ji ji ji
> Pd: la paciencia es la madre de todas las ciencias


El problema es que todavia existe un mal mito respecto a la soltería y hay ese miedo a que "se te pase el arroz" y por prisas en tener pareja haylas que pillan cada energumeno que para que y luego se quejan de que las cosas van mal y no sé de que se quejan si hay veces que se ve a legua.

----------


## Coloclom

La verdad que es cierto Jaime Carrasco, me pongo a escribir, y... generalmente mando el mensaje sin decir todo lo que me hubiese gustado decir, pero claro, veo que escribo tanto y otros tan poco, que lo mismo alguien se piensa que soy un charlatán. Y además no tengo facilidad para expresarme en pocas palabras, así que necesito escribir mucho, y aún así, siempre consigo que alguien no entienda lo que yo quiero transmitir.


No sé Chamflim, al menos hace 20 años se guardarían para hacer las cosas.

Yo empecé a ligar joven, mis antecedentes familiares casi me obligaban, pues los hombres de mi familia tienen una reputación muy mala por mujeriegos. Y cuando yo era más crio, aún había eso de camelarte a la tia, un proceso de conquista que a veces te otorgaba el premio buscado y otras no. en cualquier caso, ese proceso, para mi siempre fue la mejor parte.

Hoy, es imposible eso. La tia te manda un whatsapp y te dice: qué haces? estoy aburrida. podrías venir a buscarme y dormimos juntos. (adecúo las palabras que en el foro hay menores).

Y sí, vale, cojonudo diría mi abuelo si viera lo que hoy ocurre. Tanto como él luchaba!! Pero es que yo no le veo la menor gracia. Y resulta que esa tia jamás te ha visto en pijama. Pero resulta que esa noche le apeteces y ale, te echa la caña.

Yo en estos casos prefiero hacer de chica y decir que esta noche me es imposible. Como no soy trofeo de nadie, si quiere que se lo curre!!





Está la parte buena, te ahorra llevarla a cenar, la gasolina y el hotel. Según a que hora venga ella te tocará hacerle la cena. Casi mejor no hacer alarde de ser buen cocinero, no sea que luego quiera apuntarse a la cena todos los días. Yo prefiero que vengan cenadas de casa.

Luego está la fase previa. Ese momento en el que hace 30 años le decías cosas superbonitas, que caldeaban el ambiente y procuraban que la chica te desease...
Ahora no, ahora simplemente le dices: de platano o de fresa??
Tampoco importa lo que ella responda, en cualquier caso, no vas a usarlo.
Que pensándolo bien,... esta chica tiene más kilometros que el Orient Express!!! Mejor ponerse el de fresa, y encima el de platano...

La acompañas a la habitación, aunque curiosamente siempre se saben el camino y le dices, muy caballeroso: te apetece ver una peli? Menuda tontería de pregunta!! todo el mundo sabe que a esa chica no le gustan las pelis. Y te dice: dejala para después, la pones cuando terminemos.

Y aquí ya sabes que vienen los precalentamientos. No te da tiempo a nada, ella toma la iniciativa, va directa al grano como quien come un helado en pleno verano, de hecho, lo hace de tal manera que parece que hubiera 42 grados en el ambiente. Y seguramente los haya, porque sea como sea, la chica sabe lo que se hace. Y la sensación térmica, se vuelve real.
Y ahora es cuando te mira, con un ojos entre angel y demonio que dicen: Sé que he estado a la altura, no espero menos de ti.

y en ese momento pasas de verano a invierno, y te imaginas un restaurante donde todos han usado la misma cuchara y ninguno la ha lavado. Tantas hombres usando el mismo cubierto,... Así que sacas tu ingenio y le dices: verás,... yo como con las manos...

Esto no le hace gracia, porque otros han sido menos escrupulosos,... pero a mi me da igual, sé que volverá otro día.
Y entonces se pasa el invierno. Ahora te ves en la arena, una mezcla de gladiador luchando por su vida y torero a punto de estacar al toro. Y ahí vas tú, dispuesto a darlo todo, con el de platano, el de fresa y un calcetin que te encontraste a los pies de la cama y quizá lleve días ahí...

Y cuando crees haberlo dado todo te dice: anda, ponte tu abajo, que yo soy de alta velocidad.

A mi esto particularmente, me resulta frustrante. Me vengo de ella diciendole: "Esto es lo más inteligente que ha salido de tu boca". Y brindo por la suerte, de que no lo haya pillado.
Generalmente no lo pillan.
Seguramente vosotros tampoco. Me da igual.   =====> O

Y sigues al tema, es entonces cuando visto lo visto te dices a ti mismo: Tengo que cortar las 2 orejas (el rabo no) y buscar que sea lo más placentero posible (para ella), así que decides durar el mayor tiempo posible, y se te ocurre tatarear la tabla de multiplicar.

Al rato has dejado en evidencia, que ni logras durar más tiempo, ni tampoco te sabes la tabla.


Finalmente, la chica, que no deja de ser educada te dice: Ha estado bien. No estoy seguro respondes tú, que sabes que hoy no has dado la talla. y es justo en ese momento cuando ella te recrimina diciendo: Pues miente como hago yo!!

Así que nada, te sientes tan mal, que finalmente decides compensar y comer de la misma cuchara que tantos otros han comido. Y por supuesto, también aquí hayarás sorpresa. Pero no es hasta el día siguiente que te das cuenta al preguntarte a tu mejor amigo: Oye, las chicas tienen 2 clítoris?
Efectivamente, te la has pasado media noche chupando una almorrana. Con razón ella se durmió antes de llegar el camarero...

Y es que la cosa fue tan mal, que terminas confesándole que eres un agente secreto y no puedes volver a verla.


Por suerte, esto solo ocurre con el 99% de las mujeres.
Hay un 1% restante, que es precisamente la mujer de tu vida, es guapa, simpática, lista, adorable, incluso es virgen!!!

Así que decides no presionarla, ir poco a poco, y cuando llegas al sexto mes de noviazgo, ella ya está preparada, así que te llama (nada de whatsapp), y tú superemocionadisimo, coges el teléfono, cayendote la baba porque llevas meses esperando esa llamada. Y te dice. Cariño, creo que ya estoy prepara, no quiero que pase de esta semana -momento en que te pones nervioso, excitado, embriagado de amor, sin saber qué decir, y con una ilusión tremenda- pero he decidido que mi primera vez ha de ser algo especial, y quiero que sea con otra persona.

Llegado este punto el onanismo parece la única alternativa.
Por suerte, puedes llamar a la chica de antes, decirle que te has equivocado de número (si le dices que la llamas para ***** te dirá que no), le preguntas qué tal le va, y te pedirá que la invites a tu casa. Porque en el fondo, a pesar de lo mal que os fue la última vez, ella sabe que no aspira a nada mejor.

----------


## fran fortuna

Ya he vuelto! es que me he pasado la tarde en La Magna y Augusta Ciudad de Albacete mirando ropas y esas mierdacas para un bautizo...yo que se, rollos familiares.




> Mira que eres drástico, coge el contexto general, tu mismo dices que un disco de regalo y se derrite
> Cada chica tiene sus gustos pero prueba con una flor en un día cualquiera, no tiene que ser una rosa roja,hay mas variedad 
> Tu crees que te la va a estampar en la cabeza ? Arriesga y ya me contaras.
> A lo mejor la sorpresa te la llevas tu?...


Dejadme ser drástico, eso y lso sugus de naranja es lo único que me queda en esta vida.

A lo de la flor me dijo literalmente "si algún día se te ocurre regalarme flores, te las comes" a lo cual yo le respondí "eso es lo que me enamoró de ti".
Creeme, lo del disco es lo de menos, una mirada bien echada hace mucho más que cien discos.

A lo de buscar princesas, las ligeras de cascos y cosas de estas que suenan a toros y coñac. Pues chicuelos, leedos "Orgullo y prejuicio" y luego hablamos de como eran las cosas antes, que el amor significaba 5.000 libras al año y una mansión en el campo.
Y no penséis que de esto hace tanto.

Las princesas suelen ser unas inútiles, se dejan secuestrar por monstruos, hay que rescatarlas, tienen hechizos y maldiciones, y agárrate a sus madrastras...nada, las princesas para los cuentos.
Si buscáis enamoraros, olvidad los arquetipos.

Mi abuela también me decía algo (me decía muchas cosas, pero esta en concreto), "todas las mujeres son malas" y empezaba a reírse...desde entonces he comprobado una cosa curiosa, todas las chicas a las que podría confiarles mi vida en caso de que unos mafiosos checoslovacos me persiguieran dicen lo mismo, que las mujeres son malas.
No se si es cierto, pero es absolutamente divertido.

Si las tías son todas iguales, los tíos somos todos imbéciles.

----------


## chamflim

Vaya pareja, xd 
Coló .... Los cuentos mejor en la magia infantil, siento que tus experiencias sean tan frustrantes pero voy a romper una lanza en favor de las mujeres ... Aunque sean unas frecas (no todas)
Una mujer soltera, o sin pareja,puede hacer lo que la plazca , un hombre también.
El tema esta en ese futuro próximo que un día, por lo general , buscara. No creo que tu llames a la del watsadd o como se escriba para perpetuar tu especie , a no ser que te guste vivir en la inopia.
Un consejo: cambia de aires aun hay gente buena por el mundo.

Fran tu pareja puede ser que te diga que vas a comer flores si se las regalas, me apuesto el cuello que es con la boca pequeña
Y dentro de unos años veras como es así, si sigues claro, por que si es tan mala como dejas entrever cambia la pic•• de parroquia ( es broma) pero considéralo Si crees que las mujeres son tan malas.
Creo que el problema no esta en el dinero, un poema en una servilleta no cuesta tanto, y si lo esta pasamos al materialismo ...no interesan ese tipo de mujeres.
Princesas, con madrastras u otros añadidos ... Por favor seamos coherentes, respetuosos y menos altivos.. Las mujeres no son objetos inertes ,aunque repito siempre ha habido y habrá frescas
No pienso seguir con esto por respeto a muchas mujeres que no son ese 99% que dice Coloclom
Es mas tengo madre, hijas , esposa y amigas a las que quiero y respeto
Son mujeres xd .....las historias vanas no terminan en ningún lugar interesante

----------


## Coloclom

que edad tiene tu hija la mayor? Tengo un amigo formal, que es buen mozo, agradable, simpático, de mi misma edad, es guapo y también le gusta la magia. Puedo decirle que vaya a verte y se la presentas. Iría yo también pero ese día tengo consulta con el médico, así que irá el solo.

Lo del 99% de las mujeres, como toda mi parrafada entera, era una coña, por hacer la guasa, por supuesto que ni esas cosas me ocurren, ni esa es mi forma de pensar. Respeto a la mujer. Incluso al mismo nivel que respeto al hombre!

Trato a la mujer de igual a igual, y si le tengo que pegar, nunca lo hago con el puño cerrado (no hará falta decir que estoy bromeando).

Mi mensaje solo era una parodia de los que son hoy día las mujeres. Quieren tanta igualdad, que ahora los machos alfa son ellas.

----------


## Lopi

Da igual os cuento como me fue, he gastado mi papel flash , y 7,50€ por la rosa con lacito, en fin, seguiré practicando magia en solitario.... jajaj (reir por no llorar)

----------


## chamflim

> que edad tiene tu hija la mayor? Tengo un amigo formal, que es buen mozo, agradable, simpático, de mi misma edad, es guapo y también le gusta la magia. Puedo decirle que vaya a verte y se la presentas. Iría yo también pero ese día tengo consulta con el médico, así que irá el solo.
> 
> Lo del 99% de las mujeres, como toda mi parrafada entera, era una coña, por hacer la guasa, por supuesto que ni esas cosas me ocurren, ni esa es mi forma de pensar. Respeto a la mujer. Incluso al mismo nivel que respeto al hombre!
> 
> Trato a la mujer de igual a igual, y si le tengo que pegar, nunca lo hago con el puño cerrado (no hará falta decir que estoy bromeando).
> 
> Mi mensaje solo era una parodia de los que son hoy día las mujeres. Quieren tanta igualdad, que ahora los machos alfa son ellas.


Da igual coló... Creo que estoy en un lugar equivocado 
Mi hija..espero que cuando elija libremente lo haga bien , si pilla con un engendro , que todo puede ser, le haré pasar 3 pruebas : la caja de espadas, la prensa y el sarcófago así que dile a tu amigo que aprenda grandes ilusiones si pretende venir a verme .... En caso de urgencia llamo a mi primo y le pido unos cocodrilos para el tanque de agua si pasa las otras pruebas ....es lo malo de pretender a la hija de alguien con esos jueguitos 

Que os vaya bien a tod@s ( EN EL LIGOTEO)

----------


## Coloclom

Chamflim macho, que solo era una excusa para ir a verte a ti!!! Me estás dando miedo! Si lo sé me quedo callado :(

Lopi, si es que... ¿Qué vamos a hacer contigo? Ainsss, que ganas que darte una leche me están entrando!!
Que la magia no conquista a una mujer!!!


Te daré un consejo de los buenos, que hoy estoy que los regalo.

Cuando quieras ir a por una tia preguntate esto: Aspiro a ella? Si la respuesta es no, olvidate y baja el listón. Si la respuesta es sí, encuentra el modo de que esa chica sea tuya. Todo en la vida se presta a la estrategia. Si aspiras a esa chica, no te derrumbes tan fácilmente, pero no vuelvas a tirarte a la piscina sin antes comprobar que haya agua dentro  :Wink1: 

Mandale un MP a Ritxi y pídele que te envíe el manual de ligue. A mi me lo pasó hace tiempo, pero formateé el ordenador hace un año y lo perdí. Merece la pena leerlo, y trae consejos muy acertados, sobre todo para tu edad. Hazme caso y pídeselo.

----------


## S. Alexander

Y como a las damas, a la magia le ha pasado lo mismo. Ahora se acuesta con cualquier engendro y la pobre ha pillado todas las ETS que existen.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

PD: Estrechas por estrechas y sueltas por sueltas, el caso es quejarse... y me incluyo.

----------


## fran fortuna

Creeme Chamflim, mi novia detesta las flores. Y eso mola. Mola mucho.

Lo único que pretendo decir, con todas esas cosas, y las mansiones en el campo y las madrastras es que para que una tía me atraiga, para que me la quiera ligar tiene que saltar...·la chissspa·
y esto es que tiene que haber una conexión, una conexión en el sentido más cerebral del asunto (conversación interesante, filosofismo, risera sincrónica...estas mierdacas).

Conclusión: ¿que para que quiero dormir (que ñoño suena) con una chica que se deja el cerebro fuera de la cama?
Y me da que las princesas (y cuando me refiero a princesas pienso en pelis de Jennifer Aniston y Cameron Diaz) son muy de quitarse el cerebro por las noches antes de irse a dormir.
Por eso prefiero con mucho las chicas que matan dragones y cuya aspiración en la vida no es casarse, sino amaestrar calamares vampiro (por ejemplo).
- Las Chicas son guerreras -

Y en lo del dinero te doy la razón, para ligar basta con llevarse a uno mismo. Para casarse en los años 30 era preferible llevarse a uno mismo y aspirar a una herencia.

----------


## Ritxi

> Mandale un MP a Ritxi y pídele que te envíe el manual de ligue. A mi me lo pasó hace tiempo, pero formateé el ordenador hace un año y lo perdí. Merece la pena leerlo, y trae consejos muy acertados, sobre todo para tu edad. Hazme caso y pídeselo.




Ehhhh! A mi no me lieis! Que no he ligado en mi vida  :O15:

----------


## Ravenous

Es cierto, a tu señora la compraste por catálogo.

----------


## Coloclom

> Ehhhh! A mi no me lieis! Que no he ligado en mi vida


Razón por la cual te compraste el manual de ligue?

Supongo que eso debió ser antes de conocer el catalogo que Ravenous cita... De haber conocido antes el catalogo te hubieras ahorrado el dinero del manual! 

Al menos supiste hacer bien las cosas y tuviste un niño precioso. Que explico yo, nació en Cataluña, puesto que uno no elige el lugar donde nace

jajajajajajajaja

(presiento que me lloverán palos)

----------


## MagNity

Y creo que además se publicará el video recibiendo los palos...

----------


## Coloclom

jajajajajajajajajajajajaja qué cab***!!!!! aguantaré los golpes mientras alguno se muere de envidia!!

----------


## Tiza-86

Pues solo decir: UN APLAUSO PARA FRAN FORTUNA!!

----------


## Lopi

Ritxi pues sería de gran ayuda la verdad, porque ya estoy desesperado... pero en fin, yo que sé es que creo que solo me queda resignación, no se está tan mal solo..

----------


## fran fortuna

> Pues solo decir: UN APLAUSO PARA FRAN FORTUNA!!



 Soy de lo más "tch tch"

----------


## chamflim

Iniciado por *Tiza-86*  
Pues solo decir: UN APLAUSO PARA FRAN FORTUNA
¿haber si encima van a tener razon? xd xd yo si fuera chica les daria una h***** bien dada en los hocicos  :Wink1: ... ¡¡luego lloraran que hay machismo!! xd xd.. no las vuelvo a defender ja ja ja
Cuanto mas grande mas tonto 
Sergio si solo fueran ETS lo que se ha pillao ibamos bien ¡¡

----------


## Coloclom

Si es lo que yo te decía champlim, atala a la cama y sentirá que eres dios, regalale una rosa y se pensará que eres un calzonazos. Ellas quieren ser dominadas. En el fondo les angustia que las tratemos bien.

Tengo un colega que les pega en la cama. No me refiero a la cachetada en la ñalga que todos damos, éste me habla hasta de darles puñetazos. Y me dice que cuanto más violento es él, más se excitan ellas.

A mi no me ha dado por probarlo, pero yo le creo.

----------


## chamflim

> Si es lo que yo te decía champlim, atala a la cama y sentirá que eres dios, regalale una rosa y se pensará que eres un calzonazos. Ellas quieren ser dominadas. En el fondo les angustia que las tratemos bien.
>  .


 tu cres ? 
yo lo siento, cuando me de por cortejar 20 añeras probare asi, de momento seguire con mi rollo nunca me ha ido mal ( a lo mejor es que soy muy guapo y no les importa que sea un peñazo )  :302:

----------


## Coloclom

Lo de atarla a la cama? Sin duda! A las tias les va la caña, eso lo sé. Y son las de 20, las de 30 y más de 35 ya no lo sé, no he llegado mucho más allá. Pero les va la caña, les va que les vaciles, no sé el motivo.

Lo de ser un calzonazos por regalar una rosa no lo creo, obviamente, solo lo dije como ejemplo general. Pero en esa dirección van los tiros.

Y lo de ser maltratadas (no literalmente) sí les va. Les fascina

----------


## chamflim

> Lo de atarla a la cama? Sin duda! A las tias les va la caña, eso lo sé. Y son las de 20, las de 30 y más de 35 ya no lo sé, no he llegado mucho más allá. Pero les va la caña, les va que les vaciles, no sé el motivo.
> 
> Lo de ser un calzonazos por regalar una rosa no lo creo, obviamente, solo lo dije como ejemplo general. Pero en esa dirección van los tiros.
> 
> Y lo de ser maltratadas (no literalmente) sí les va. Les fascina


Vamos que tu para llevarlas a la cama la dices directamente "te voy a meter la mayor paliza de tu vida " y ellas van .. jajajaja 
las gusta la caña? si, siempre? no, tambien agradecen una caricia, pero cada cosa a su momento xd estamos hablando de ligar, no analizando el kamasutra o artes afines 
a no ser que liges en algun club de esos donde van los masocas ... hay si, entra con el latigo y arrea a tooo dios.

----------


## S. Alexander

Un buen tiro en las rodillas y te ruegan que se lo hagas por la oreja.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Cierro el tema porque considero que se ha ido de madre.

Magia para ligar, ha pasado a ser sodomía hacia el sexo femenino incluso se hace referencia a la violencia.

El tema ya de por si me gustaba poco. Ahora directamente, va a la papelera.

----------

